# Halo Hobbies open for racing



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

For thoes who haven't heard, Halo Hobbies (Josh's track at the Woodville mall, in Toledo, OH) is open for racing. They are open for practice Tue-Fri untill 9pm, oval practice (when it is ready) will be Tues. Racing is Sat. doors open at 10am racing starts at 2pm. When racing is completed if there is time practice is open untill 9pm. Sun will be oval racing when Josh has everything ready. Untill then 9am-6pm is practice. Practice is $7, racing is $10 first class $5 for second. They are getting a full line hobby shop set-up also.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Great place!

Aaron, Fred, and I are planning on being there on Saturday.


----------



## 1fastguy1 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Rich

where can I get the entry for the nats? I was planning on coming up to race.
any help would be cool
Mo Denton


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Mo,

Here is a link:
http://rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=1138917

I won't be at the NORRCA Nats but I'll be rooting all the Ohio and Michigan folks on! 

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I cannot wait to race at Halo soon. Wife planned a couple of Sunday events I dont dare try to get out of so opens Saturday up!!!

Rich-you racing at halo this Saturday?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

mcsquish said:


> For thoes who haven't heard, Halo Hobbies (Josh's track at the Woodville mall, in Toledo, OH) is open for racing. They are open for practice Tue-Fri untill 9pm, oval practice (when it is ready) will be Tues. Racing is Sat. doors open at 10am racing starts at 2pm. When racing is completed if there is time practice is open untill 9pm. Sun will be oval racing when Josh has everything ready. Untill then 9am-6pm is practice. Practice is $7, racing is $10 first class $5 for second. They are getting a full line hobby shop set-up also.


Cant wait to get back to toledo! I love the woodville mall!Well at least the track and the people at the track anyways! Tell Gene and Clayton I said Howdy! and see ya guys soon!


----------



## 1fastguy1 (Apr 30, 2002)

thanks Rich see ya soon
Mo


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

are there any pics of the track


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Ray - Yep. You should come out. I think Paul is planning on coming out. Fred and Aaron will be there, too.

I'm going to be racing mod 1/12th (as long as my mod motors come in) and stock TC.

Mo - sounds good! Congrats with the Halloween race!

Dave Washburn - this page has some pics:
http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49151&perpage=30&pagenumber=7

-Rich




rayhuang said:


> Rich-you racing at halo this Saturday?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

cool thanx's that is a pretty sweet looking track if i could get down there i would


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

WOW Rich, you are right on top of things. Thanks! See you Sat.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

mcsqish, what are the dates for the NORRCA Nats? Thanks


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Kolors by bla, bla, bla, now if you arn't smart enough to go to CEFX.net and look for your self, I guess I could let you know. But then you allready know..lol For eveyone else but Dale, oops Kolors, the NORRCA nats are from Nov. 4-7. The stock momo will be monster stock based, the 19T might be Reedy based, and NOVAK will have systems for brushless. See you Sat. Dale, if you bring servo, I bring rent-a-wreck.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

So how long have they been racing at Halo? Buddy and me went there a couple of times last year before the Gate reopened when it was Hobby Stop. I think it is a pretty cool place to race, being in a mall and all. Ray- it will be good to see someone I know there. I plan on running at Halo till football season is over, then I might travel back to the Gate. I don't know, I would rather race on Saturdays anyways.
See you all on Saturday,
Jerry


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I have one quick question, well two. Can we run with personal transponders? Do they have anything for a hobby store for tires and parts? 
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yep, you can use personals.

If I remember correctly, they had tires and other parts in the hobby store. It is quite nicely stocked and will get even more stuff as soon as Josh gets back from Worlds.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey All,
Just got home from Halo, and the only thing I have to say is that what a great place to race at. I haven't touched my R/C stuff since July and it was great to get back on a drivers stand. Meet some great people and got to see Chicky, Jimmy and others lay down some great laps. I know where I will be next Saturday.
Jerry


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I should be there next Saturday-I hope!!! I cannot wait to see what Josh did with the place!

Someone-please post the results files or at least top 3 in each class.I am as always a curious race fan!!


----------



## ksj44 (Nov 11, 2003)

just curious about the results too, since i couldn't make it saturday.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

This is going off of my (poor) memory. I'm not sure I have mod TC qualifying correct, but I do know Paul TQ'd. 

Qualifying:
----------
stock TC: Jimmy, Keith Billanti, Rich Chang.

stock 1/12th: Paul Ciccarello, Jeff Switzer, Fred Baumgartner

mod TC: Paul Ciccarello, Bobby Flack, Walt Henderson

Mains:
------
stock TC: Rich Chang, (then Keith, then Jimmy?)

stock 1/12th: Paul Ciccarello, Rich Chang, Jeff Switzer

mod TC: I have no idea how this finished but I think it was Bobby, Paul or Danny? There were so many broken cars. There was a great battle between Paul and Bobby Flack for most of the race. Walt was in there but broke.


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

I know I know. I should not be here since I am an oval geek. Anyhow, Will Josh have any oval racing on Sunday Nov 7th? I will be on my way back from Indiana and Toledo is on the way. If not, I will most likely go to Larrys and run 12th. Just curious.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Jamie!

How goes it? Oval starts the Sunday after the NORRCA onroad nats which are Nov 4-7. So, the 7th is out in regards to oval. However, it would probably be worthwhile to drop there on your way home to watch the mains. 

See you around!

-Rich


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Rich, are they racing road course on Saturday & _Sunday?_


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

For now road racing is on Sat. and practice is on Sun. Oval should start the weekend after the NORRCA nats. Then it will be: Tues: oval practice, Wed-Fri: road practice, Sat: road racing, Sun: Oval racing.


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Where did Josh finish in Florida? See you guys Saturday.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey guys,
One quick question, what is a good brush/spring combo for 12th scale?
See you guys Saturday.
Jerry


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

David, he finished 1/12 in the "C" He did not have much luck. 

Jerry, it depends who you ask. If you ask 6 people, you get 8 different answers. I have been playing with all kinds, and am still ssslllllooooooowwwwww.....


----------



## 1fastguy1 (Apr 30, 2002)

good combo,
full 767's with both egdes filed off, green springs and 2 teeth less than what the fast guys tell you they are running.
Mo


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Well, I didn't think I'd be able to make it racing again this Saturday, but it is looking like I can make it!  Looks like Danny and Jeff Miles, Aaron, and Fred will be there, too!

-Rich


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

*Question about Generators*

Dale Kropey - please look me up at Halo on Saturday.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks Mo, I need to learn more about motor work. 
Jerry


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*flappers*

Hey,

I have been the one to order the flappers for the Gate last two times. if you need a contact to get HDPE flapper material in custom lengths and height-e-mail me and I'll get you guys hoked up w/ my supplier.

Ray
[email protected]


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Ray - you coming out to race tomorrow?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Nope-I forgot-two Hallowwen parties tomorrow. 11am-for the kids and then 7pm for the adults..bruuuuuhahaha!! Or is that breewww -ahhhhhhhhhhh!!! Are you doing the NORRCA nats? Maye I'll come out and spectate Saturday.


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Any further developments on the NORRCA Nats? Is it still on? Attendance looks okay?

(The reason I ask is because this is the race that was canceled in the spring and was supposed to be held in Knoxville.)


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

collins77 said:


> Any further developments on the NORRCA Nats? Is it still on? Attendance looks okay?
> 
> (The reason I ask is because this is the race that was canceled in the spring and was supposed to be held in Knoxville.)


The race is this weekend. 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=1138917


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

Rich--Which compound of Parma tires did you run in 1/12 mod on Sat.?


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

It looks as if you can sign up when you show up for the race.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Adam - pink rears, magenta fronts.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Rich,
How you doin? I miss racing with you guys. I'll try to come up before the champs. Does Halo have a phone #. 
thanks 
chuck


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Chuck,

Yeah, that is the one bummer part of having all these great tracks -- everyone gets spread out. 

I'm not sure what the phone # is for Halo.

See you in a few weeks at the Champs! 

-Rich


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Hi Chuck, the phone number (I think) is 419-693-0253. I got it off of the NORRCA entry form. Marshall started running his sedan again, so the champs must be getting close.


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

Time to get your oval cars ready. I just finished the 1/12 and I'll start on the 1/10 later this week. I'll no longer have to work sundays after the champs so I should be at Halo turning left all day. :thumbsup: 

Need to get ready for the Birds :roll:


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Just to let everyone know, Josh should have everything needed for oval racing ready for this Sunday (11/14/04). He was wondering how much of an interest there is to race oval this Sunday, 11/14? The schedule for racing would be road course racing on Sat, 11/13, oval racing Sunday, 11/14, maybe oval practice Tues, 11/16, then back to road course until Sunday 12/5. He is closed on Mondays. If there is not enough interest he will stay with road course until 12/5. So if you are interested post your thoughts here.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

mcsquish said:


> For thoes who haven't heard, Halo Hobbies (Josh's track at the Woodville mall, in Toledo, OH) is open for racing. They are open for practice Tue-Fri untill 9pm, oval practice (when it is ready) will be Tues. Racing is Sat. doors open at 10am racing starts at 2pm. When racing is completed if there is time practice is open untill 9pm. Sun will be oval racing when Josh has everything ready. Untill then 9am-6pm is practice. Practice is $7, racing is $10 first class $5 for second. They are getting a full line hobby shop set-up also.


 Do we go in through the mall or do we still use the back door like when it was hobbystop? Please lte me know thanks! a group of toruing car guys are planning to come up from cleveland area. any more info would be great.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

You can still use the back door (there were/are actually 2 back doors. You now enter through the other one). The door is painted green and has the "Halo Hobby" logo on it.

-Rich


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

squishy--I think that Josh will see a lot of oval racers after the champs. But until then


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

well, so far I think two people have shown intrest from the posts I put on hobbytalk.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

what about a long jump competetiton? :thumbsup:


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

Bonus points for each part that comes off the car?? Double for batteries???? I do have a fire extinguisher..........


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Kropy, I think Josh will hold that record. How about height? :thumbsup:


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey guys,
I have a question on battaries. I want to cycle some of my packs, but should I wait till after race day to do my "race" packs? Also, how many cycles should I do? Will any of this do anything for my battaries performce wise? Any info would help! See ya all on Saturday.
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

*Fyi*

Just to let everyone know that tomarrow, Sunday the 14th will be on-road practice 9-6. NO OVAL. Next Sat. will be on-road practice, 10-9. And Sunday the 21 will be on-road racing. On the 21st doors open at 9am, sign-ups close at 11am and racing starts at noon.


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Maybe someone can tell me if it is necessary to have a personal transponder in order to race at Halo?
Thanks.......


----------



## CRL sandbagger (Nov 18, 2002)

Lazer Lady said:


> Maybe someone can tell me if it is necessary to have a personal transponder in order to race at Halo?
> Thanks.......


They have the new red handouts.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

The handouts are barrowed as is the AMB box. When Josh recieves his AMB box, as far as I have heard, the red "house" transponders will be going away. The thought pattern is/was why spend a chunk of change for "house" transponders when personals are the way the hobby is heading. He though that he would do a rent to own for people that didn't want to throw down the $$ all at once. That is what I was told some time ago.....


----------



## bigjohnson (Sep 1, 2004)

mcsquish said:


> The handouts are barrowed as is the AMB box. When Josh recieves his AMB box, as far as I have heard, the red "house" transponders will be going away. The thought pattern is/was why spend a chunk of change for "house" transponders when personals are the way the hobby is heading. He though that he would do a rent to own for people that didn't want to throw down the $$ all at once. That is what I was told some time ago.....


Kinda sucks for novice and newbies don't it??? It will be kinda difficult for any new kids that get new Xmas rides to explain to mom and dad that they need $70 bucks for this little red thingy that just counts their laps. 

Will the old style AMB20 transponders work??? For me to use in place of a personal?? 

More details on the rent to own deal please...


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

The old style (the black ones) will not work. AMB was nice enough to change everything so our old transponders would not work anymore, plus it wasn't worthwhile to get the ones that died replaced when Josh upgraded the timing and scoring system. I will have to ask Josh what his plans are going to be, originally, things may have changed so don't hold me to this, he was going to have people pay around $5~$10 to rent a personal, then when you rented it enough times to pay for one, you get to keep it. Again, I will have to confirm with Josh to get all of the final or semi-final details.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

An FYI for everyone:

Just to let everyone know Halo is open for oval racing. Yesterday Josh cut the "ice" and we set up the track for oval. Racing will be on Sundays, door will open at 9:00 am and racing will start at 12:00. Oval practice will be on Tuesday's, noon till 9:00. He is closed on Monday's, something about needing a day off. If you would like more info, the phone number for Halo Hobbies is: 419-693-0248.


----------



## UltraEd (Nov 4, 2002)

*New Years Day Race*

Happy Holidays to all the guys up North.

Just a note to let you all know we are having our New Years Day Race Again. Little Twist this year, we think we have the best racers at our track so we are challenging all the Ohio tracks to a little club race...Check out our website for the details.

Ill keep the smack talk to a minimum...show up a represent Halo...If ya aint scared!

Ed
Ultraracing.com


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> He is closed on Monday's, something about needing a day off.


What is Bobby for???


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Xpressman, I'm not touching that one I think Bobby has classes on Mondays or Josh has him doing other stuff.?


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

i might have missed a post on location, but how do i get to the track?

i am from the grand rapids area. i would like to race there some day soon.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

*Coming from the East or West*
*Take I-80 (Ohio Turnpike) to Exit 5 (I-280)*
*I-280 North to Exit 6 Woodville Rd. (SR-51)*
*Woodville Rd. (SR-51) East for one mile to the Woodville Mall*

*Coming from the South*
*Take I-75 North to Exit 195 (SR-795)*
*SR-795 East to I-280*
*I-280 North to Exit 6 Woodville Rd. (SR-51)*
*Woodville Rd. (SR-51) East for one mile to the Woodville Mall*

*Coming from the North*
*Take I-75 South to I-280*
*I-280 South to Exit 6 Woodville Rd. (SR-51)*
*Woodville Rd. (SR-51) East for one mile to the Woodville Mall *

When you get to the Mall go around back, there is an area that has the back doors to several stores, find the Halo Hobbies door and you are there. You can unload at the door but you have to park in the main lot.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

*Roll Call for 12/11*

This weekend is the 2nd since the Indoor Champs. Last weekend was light because everone was tired of racing, but there should be new burning flames to get that checkered flag this weekend. Who will show at Halo to satisfy those cravings? I will be there if I can get an idea my trip will not be wasted. I know that the urgings of the holidays lay new priorities on all of us. But, will we sing Christmas Carols or race at Halo? Please identify your plans.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

thank you for the directions. i hope to come out after the first of the year.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

davidl said:


> This weekend is the 2nd since the Indoor Champs. Last weekend was light because everone was tired of racing, but there should be new burning flames to get that checkered flag this weekend. Who will show at Halo to satisfy those cravings? I will be there if I can get an idea my trip will not be wasted. I know that the urgings of the holidays lay new priorities on all of us. But, will we sing Christmas Carols or race at Halo? Please identify your plans.


I am pretty sure a few more sedan guys will be there, I have no idea how many 12th scale folks will show. Last week there we only two guys runing mod. Fred and Jeff, both were very fast I might add.

Ted


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes, they were both fast, and one was for the full eight min.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

wow though crowd


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> Yes, they were both fast, and one was for the full eight min.


I dumped almost every run...I'm hoping that there are enough mod 12th cars to run tomorrow.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Fred - is the intension to run mod, or will the group run stock instead?


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm planning on running mod. I don't know who's going to make it out this weekend but I think that there will be plenty of mod 12th guys on the 18th.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Yup-hope to have a good crowd of 12th mods on the 18th. at Halo. SHould be fun!! I jus hope Josh has enough t-plates on the wall for me!!


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi,

We are coming down on the 18th. most likely stock sedan.... (and we're hoping 1/12th scale) as this may be my last Saturday off for a long time).

see you there!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Mod tc anyone???? or if not, how about 19T at the very least???? :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Greg,

Dpending on turnout-I would run Mod touring over stock touring for sure. So will Chicky-so thats three between us. 3's a class right?

Ray


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey Kropy? How much for you to paint my helmet green?  


E-mail me.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ray, I hope so.. lol 

Hammie, is Krylon that expensive?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Would one of you mod 12th scale guys wanna toss me a rollout for a 11x2 PT motor at Halo Pretty please? YOu can PM or e-mail me if youd like.

[email protected]

Thank you,
Ray


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

*Ray H.*

1.40 or a little above


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

DavidL-looked at results from Sunday and your first run was smokin!! 8:01!! Thanks for the rollout-time to head back to the basement!! see ya Saturday?

Ray


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Kropy - you got mail... about my green helmet.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

I've heard that Kropy can turn peoples helmet green:freak:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

d'oh!


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

you guys are funny


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Josh and I have been kicking around the idea of a afternoon/evening race next Wednesday or Thursday. Any interest?

If so, which day?


Ted


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Ted:

Hi,

Wed. would work great for me and Jason Thursday will also work but not as well.

Thanks

BTW: Happy Holidays !!!!!!!!


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Wednesday sounds good to me.


----------



## reilly (Feb 17, 2004)

Wed. fine with me. Ted bring Bobby so we can run mod and let the masters 
class run  

James


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

From Josh:

"Ted and everyone interested:

Winter Break Classic/ Ohio Frozen Winter Championship/Pre New Years Warm-Up Thing-a-ma-bob Race is ON!!!...lol... We will plan on Wednesday and if everyone shows up Tursday and wants to race then we will race again then too...lol... What ever you guys want to do!! I'll be there no matter what whether it's putzin' around or calling races!!!"

James,

I guess the Stock class has become the Masters class around here. Fine with me, I can't keep up with all you young punks anyway. Now if I could just figure out how to beat BarryZ more than once a year!

Merry Christmas to all you guys. Never forget that part of the fun we have is the hanging out with people that are fun to be around. After all, we only race twenty minutes in a long day at the track.


Ted and Family


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Ted Flack said:


> From Josh:
> 
> James,
> 
> ...


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Happy Holidays To The Halo Crew!!!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hmm.. guess I am an old fart, then. I can't handle anything more than stock TC! 

btw: Happy Holidays everyone! I am hoping with the new year (and that I will have a budget to outsource some of our work) I can start racing again!

-Rich



Ted Flack said:


> I guess the Stock class has become the Masters class around here.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Don't forget, Halo Hobbies first annual-Winter Break Classic/ Ohio Frozen Winter Championship/Pre New Years Warm-Up Thing-a-ma-bob Race - is tomorrow.

Practice starts at noon first round at 5:00pm.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Is Halo open and racing on New Years Day (Saturday)?


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Ted Flack said:


> Don't forget, Halo Hobbies first annual-Winter Break Classic/ Ohio Frozen Winter Championship/Pre New Years Warm-Up Thing-a-ma-bob Race - is tomorrow.
> 
> Practice starts at noon first round at 5:00pm.




Well how'd it go ? I got sick the day before (that's what I get for eating my own cooking) and not making it made me twice as sick !!!!!!!
Big turn out? 
Ted won TC stock again, right?

Barry Z


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Barry,

Hope you are feeling better.

Not a lot pf people but we had a lot of fun. Kind of a layed back day of hanging out and racing. One heat each of 1/12th, stock and 19t sedan. A good time was had by all. 

Russ and I ran 19t with all the youngsters. Dave TQ'd and won (barely), Jason Exelby (sp?) was real fast, he only lost TQ by .3 sec. and was just behind Dave in the main. Let me just say Russ and I were not in contention to win!!!

I may go back tomorrow to play. 

Josh is racing Saturday so I will be there for that for sure. Can you make that or are you going to out all night drinking/dancing and what not? 

Ted


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Ted Flack:

Hi,

Just got in.... Yes you got our Last name right. we might be back on Saturday. Jason wants more of Dave J.....and to drive on a real track with bite!!!!!!!!!! also it was good seeing you again.
Josh and Angel:

Hi,

Thanks for running the races today. and helping us out. we will be back soon with some guys from the G.R. club.

Thanks


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Ted Flack said:


> Barry,
> 
> Hope you are feeling better.
> 
> ...




Cool, wish I could have made it. If my stomach settles down by Saturday then I'll be there. What time do you plan on being there ?

Barry Z.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

how late do you guys run on saturday? it sounds like you are having a lot of fun out there.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Out the door by 9:00 pm


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Barry Z said:


> Cool, wish I could have made it. If my stomach settles down by Saturday then I'll be there. What time do you plan on being there ?
> 
> Barry Z.


I'm sure after your big New Years Eve you will be all set for a fun day of racing! Me too, I will probably be rebuilding shocks, cutting coms, and all that fun stuff. Oh ya, I have to true tires too so I have a total fun evening planned. My daughter is having a party so I will not be getting a lot of sleep.

I plan to be there at two minutes until ten, doors open at 10:00am. More than likely I will hang around after the racing for a while too, doors close at 9:00pm.

Hope you feel better and will see you Saturday. 

Ted


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

We will make sure to have very loud and anoying music playing all day Sat. for thoes with killer headakes :tongue: I have a question for the oval guys, if the room is still spinning on Sun, will it help? :drunk:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> I have a question for the oval guys, if the room is still spinning on Sun, will it help? :drunk:


As long as it's spinning to the left I should be able to keep up!


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

mcsquish said:


> We will make sure to have very loud and anoying music playing all day Sat. for thoes with killer headakes :tongue: I have a question for the oval guys, if the room is still spinning on Sun, will it help? :drunk:


I have some Travis Tritt for you to play, if that will help. :freak:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

:dude:


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Congrats to Bobby!!!!


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

I forgot, Josh has changed the hours that they are going to be open during the week for practice. They are now open from 2:00pm till 9:00pm. Tues: oval, Wed-Fri: on-road.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Scott,

I saw Josh reply to a post on another site about a Snowbirds Warmup this weekend,is that oval?

I have to go to Daytona so I can't make it anyway, just wanted to know how much fun I am missing!

Ted


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Ted Flack said:


> Scott,
> 
> I saw Josh reply to a post on another site about a Snowbirds Warmup this weekend,is that oval?
> 
> ...


I'm sure I'll get some flack for answering for Scott(really no pun inteaded). But Josh is going to do a normal weekend schedule but this weekend is the glorified club race that is the Snowbirds Oval warm up on sunday. So there will be regular non glorified on road club racing on sat.

Brian


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Brian, now why would I give you and flack?

Ted, try to enjoy the warmer weather. Let me guess, the fun is begining already for the 2005 season.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Since the carpet racing league kinda fizzled, was wondering if Halo would be interested in participating in a different series.

Steel City in Pittsburgh will have their new ozite track down in a couple of weeks. The Gate and SCH discussed the possibility of a simple 2 race 'challenge' last year. Maybe get Toledo involved and make it a 3 race challenge. 

If there are any other tracks located within between Pittsburgh and Toledo (want to keep travel times to a minimum for 1-day events), maybe they could be included. (Platinum in Columbus?)

Something maybe to keep the indoor carpet racing lively during the summer months while everyone wants to go play on the asphalt or in the dirt.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

McSmooth, you had better ask Josh himself on that question. Since he doesn't look here very often, something about being a bit busy, you can get his email address off of his web site (CEFX.net). BTW, how far is it to Pitt from Toledo? I haven't ever been there.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

OK, I'll let Josh know when the track here in town is finished. 

Pittsburgh to Toledo is 3-1/2 to 4 hours. As a reference, it's 2 to 2-1/2 hours to Cleveland from here.


----------



## ksj44 (Nov 11, 2003)

Mcsquish- doors open at 10 and racing at 2 still on sat? thanks

keith


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

ksj44 said:


> Mcsquish- doors open at 10 and racing at 2 still on sat? thanks
> 
> keith


The Mall won't let him open before 10:00am and the racing is usually 1:00 but if guys want he has moved racing until 2:00pm on a few aoccasions.

Ted


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Ted, Bobby racing for Trinity?


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

kolors by kropy said:


> Ted, Bobby racing for Trinity?


Maybe he should answer this. I am in Daytona so I haven't seen him much this week.

Ted


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Have fun in the sun Ted


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

So what happened last weekend? Who won and all that stuff, how was running backwards on the track? If you race backwards does the water in the toilet spin the other way too? 

What is up this weekend?

Lots of questions, I guess I just miss being there.

Ted


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I think we'd all rather be at Daytona... especially with today's -30 deg weather.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> I think we'd all rather be at Daytona... especially with today's -30 deg weather.


Ya well, we had to put anti-freeze in the engines today, it is not much fun freezing all day in a garage or on top of a hauler with the wind blowing like crazy. I keep telling these guys it isn't as bad up North because we aren't stupid enough to stand outside all day when it is this cold!!!!

Besides all that, I don't have my stuff to work on in the evening so I have to sit on the computer looking for updates of racing at home.

Ted


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Ted Flack said:


> So what happened last weekend? Who won and all that stuff, how was running backwards on the track? If you race backwards does the water in the toilet spin the other way too?
> 
> What is up this weekend?
> 
> ...


Racing backward was interesting to say the least. A lot of broken cars. The chicane section was brutal:drunk: . The first battery pack on the track was mod tc I broke it 3 times before the battery ran out.  After we got used to it I think we all had fun. 

Paul


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Whats going on this Saturday? Will there be any Mod 12th scales there?


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

It is a normal race, we have been getting a couple mod 12th. It depends on who shows.

Hay Ted, it is 0deg right now without windchill and we are supposed to get 2"-3" inches tonight.:roll: Can I come down to Daytona?:wave:


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll be there to run mod 12th.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey Ted, zero deg. this morning with 3-4 inches on the way. I saw on the weather channel that there was a wind chill posted in Florida. Somewhere around 40 deg. Man I feel sorry for you ! 
Later.....


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I might do Halo on Sat. instead of Gate on Sunday. I'll bring the 12th scale!!

Ray


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

We all might need to do a couple shots of anti-freeze. 

I'm sure Ted is also going to complain about the terrible "view" down there (view = pit babes). LOL!

-Rich



Barry Z said:


> Hey Ted, zero deg. this morning with 3-4 inches on the way. I saw on the weather channel that there was a wind chill posted in Florida. Somewhere around 40 deg. Man I feel sorry for you !
> Later.....


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich-how about you-can you race mod 12th this Sunday?


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Ray - there will be a 1/12 modified class this Saturday.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

davidl said:


> Ray - there will be a 1/12 modified class this Saturday.


 Cool-I just hope I dont have as miserable a showing as the last outing to Halo-that was a disaster. I think I DNF'd two heats of 12th and DNS the Main. I think I cracked my t-plate in practice and it didnt fail till the 2nd round-the the endbell loosened for the third qualifier. What a noob!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

.....


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Well, one thing that I think is important, Ray, when running any modified class is to not go too fast to quickly. We are starting on a green track most every Saturday. It takes some running to bring it into form. This past weekend was an excellent example as the first 5 guys on the track broke their cars. The track was then labeled as "very dangerous" and there was a lot of grumbling. It wasn't necessarily the fault of the layout or the track. Just that people were trying to run harder than the track was ready for.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Barry Z said:


> Hey Ted, zero deg. this morning with 3-4 inches on the way. I saw on the weather channel that there was a wind chill posted in Florida. Somewhere around 40 deg. Man I feel sorry for you !
> Later.....


 
OK you guys win, it is way better here than zero and 4" of snow. I was just trying to be nice and not rub your faces in it but if you have to know it was in the mid 50's today and sunny....so.......tough you know what!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Barry, what is up this weekend? Where are all the old guys meeting?

Ted


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Ted - I am coming down to the Daytona 500 from Thursday through Sunday. You are of course going to be down there for race week, correct? Would like to try to run into you if you are around.

Keith


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Ted, when are you comming home? Hopefuly not this weekend. All the weather people are saying that the snow this weekend "is one to watch", whatever that means? Oh ya, try not to get too sunburned.....


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Ted Flack said:


> OK you guys win, it is way better here than zero and 4" of snow. I was just trying to be nice and not rub your faces in it but if you have to know it was in the mid 50's today and sunny....so.......tough you know what!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Barry, what is up this weekend? Where are all the old guys meeting?
> 
> Ted



The old guys are staying in front of the fire place. I'm planning on Larry's this Friday, another storm coming through on Saturday and a single digit HIGH for Sunday will keep me home to make sure my prune juice won't freeze !!!

Barry Z.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> Ted, when are you comming home? Hopefuly not this weekend. All the weather people are saying that the snow this weekend "is one to watch", whatever that means? Oh ya, try not to get too sunburned.....


Ah, I might have screwed up. I'm home. Actually it is as warm here as it was there.

Ted


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm sorry


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> I'm sorry


YA YA, I can feel the sympathy.

Ted


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey guys,
From what I hear we are going to get hit with a big snow strom Friday night into Saturday. Is there anyone I can call to see if we are still racing? Driving in a snow storm hasn't stop me from racing yet, I would just hate to drive a hour and turn around when I get there.
Also, I am looking for a GT7 for the off-road season, if anyone has one they would like to get rid of let me know.
Jerry


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Hopefully a little snow will not stop us!....Mcsquash..did you miss me, I'll be there saturday!....I'm sure you were really worried! :tongue:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ted, oval sunday?


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Steve, you wern't there? I never noticed. HA, neither was I.

Jerry, I have at least one GT7 I would be willing to sell. I should be there, even if I need a dog sled team. Major withdraw problems.:freak:


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> . I should be there, even if I need a dog sled team. Major withdraw problems.:freak:


Scott,

I finally get a weekend home and I couldn't even get out of the driveway. I need a dog sled.


Ted


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Ted, welcome back to the northern US. We missed you. We accually had around ten guys show up on Sat.The drive up was fun. But when you watch a state snowplow go into the ditch you ask yourself, now why am I going to the track?


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

I forgot to ask. Did you offer a prize for the furthest commute?


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I drive about a hour and ten minutes. The ride up Saturday was not that bad.
By the way, Saturday was the best day I have had with 12th scale. Thanks to Scott for the help, my car has never ran like that, and now I know why. The big thanks goes out to all the drivers in 12th scale. We all know that when you run with good drivers, you will run better, and that was the case for me on Saturday. Can't wait to get back up the on Saturday.
Jerry


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

That's why Scott's my pit BIATCH!!!!


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Jerry!...What up man!...I can't get no luv!...I tought scott everything he knows!..LOL
"Go ahead dale take a shot at me for whatever reason!!!"


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

As Steve opens the door and says "Come on in, take a shot!" Nice knowing ya.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

That would be a waste of time.


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

hibby dibby skibby dibby dibby!


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Does anyone have a silva shock they want to sell?.... let me know...thanks


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

try ebay


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Already tried, there isn't any on there.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Kropy, you had to know that Mr. Ebay had already tried that........  

Gee Steve, have you asked all of the area hobby stores if they could ORDER one for you?


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

Whats up guys?

I have one but I am sure Josh can order you one. I have to work Saturday's so I don't know when I can get it to you..................give me a call.

Bobby


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

What Up!....Mcsquash, I had Angel order me some things from IRS already ...I figured if I called Tuesday and tried to add it in it would be to late......I figured I would get the "you should of told me saturday"....and I would look like a jerk off for wanting it by this saturday.....I guess now, I'll be the jerk off with no shock!......"GO AHEAD DALE"..i left the door open for ya! 

Bobby whats up! when you come'n to race with us?..I'll give you a call, I got some other questions about the sedans and all dat!...C-YA 

.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

*Silva Shock*

S. Steve - I have a shock you can buy. What color do you want, as long as it is blue? I will be there this Saturday. Look me up.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 12, 2004)

Does Halo Hobbies have a tire truer for everyone to use? Or do racers need to provide their own? Also, how many sedan drivers turn out on Saturdays?

Thanks


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

David, SOLD...I would like silver but really, it doesn't matter....Thank you!

Kevin, I'm pretty sure that you need to provide your own truer...I don't think the shop has one........I race 12th scale so I've never paid attention to how many sedans there are (I'm always wrench'n!) but even in blizzard like conditions we always have enough to race..so with decent wheather there should be a really good turn out.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

What's up guys,
Been away from the CPU for a couple of days.

Steve, I have a shock, it is the one the came with the L4 kit. If for some reason you can't get one from Dave, I think we can get one from what parts I got.

Man, one more day of work, and it is back to the track. All week long I have been waiting...and waiting....

Hope there is a good turn out. 

And if you think about it... there is only 2 and a half months till dirt season.

See everyone Saturday.
Jerry


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

SCUBA STEVE said:


> Bobby whats up! when you come'n to race with us?..I'll give you a call, I got some other questions about the sedans and all dat!...C-YA
> 
> 
> Steve,
> ...


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Sounds like my racing schedule. Oh wait, I haven't raced so I guess I can't call it a schedule.


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Ted! Whats up!...you guys can't be accepting these jobs that have you working on the weekends!...They have to understand that you guys should be at the track with us!......I never work weekends!...(ok, I really don't work during the week neither!)..Anyways, you guys take care till we c-ya again!....S.C.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Ted, are you racing snowbirds, or just going down?


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> Ted, are you racing snowbirds, or just going down?


This year I have to be at the Big Track to the east of the Snowbirds so I am not racing. I hope to be there a few times over the weekend, Sunday for sure.


Ted


----------



## oldguy (Feb 3, 2003)

Howdy Ted !! Good luck at the "Big Track" too. You've got a pretty stout year to follow with them thar Dodges. Jim


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Just to let all of you know that with Josh being away at the Snowbirds the NEXT 2 SUNDAYS will be set up for the ROAD COURSE and not the oval. I believe the weekend after the Snowbirds will be resuming the normal schedule.

Brian


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Brian, you forgot to tell them practice on Sunday will be from 9-6.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Brian, you also forgot to let everyone know that the week of the snowbirds (7th-11th) the track opens around 4pm, or as soon as Kropy gets off work. 

Geez, go figure, oh ya, you run oval I forgot. Thanks for comming out, it was fun having someone to pick on. Also, I heard from the hospital, my 1/12 driver might get out in a couple months after the wreck he was in:freak:


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Mc-squash, Will the schedule and race times remain the same for saturdays?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

mcsquish said:


> I heard from the hospital, my 1/12 driver might get out in a couple months after the wreck he was in:freak:


Was he wearing his HANS?


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Why yes Steve, the only differance will be that Josh and Angel will not be there.

Greg, he was when he got in, but when he was pulled out, it and the helmet were gone and never found.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

WOW that's the 5th driver this season.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> Brian, you also forgot to let everyone know that the week of the snowbirds (7th-11th) the track opens around 4pm, or as soon as Kropy gets off work.


I didn't want to turn them away...


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

kolors by kropy said:


> WOW that's the 5th driver this season.


You should have seen how the board was after.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey guys,
Great day of racing at Halo again guys, now, I have to go though a dreaded 40 hour week of work again before I can get back. Sucks. Oh, well, see you guys next Saturday.
Jerry


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Great half day for me.....I will be there when the doors open this saturday!..I guess I got lucky I made it in time for the last qualifier!
Jerry, This weekend make sure your chair is behind you before you sit down!!!...I'm still laughing about that!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

*Thanks for the hospitality!!!*

Hey Josh, Angel, Squish, Kropy, and everyone else, thanks for the good times in Toledo Saturday! Was a blast! Awesome what you guys did with the place!:dude:


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Steve, I still can't believe you don't trust us enough to bring Cody out to the track. He is two you know, we could teach him all kinds of fun stuff.:devil: 

Jerry, do I even want to know what I missed? You should know better than to pit near Steve


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Yea, that's all I need is for Kody to grow up and be like one of us!...I'm already bald and he's only two!
You missed it, Jerry went to sit down and his chair was'nt there (Hmmm?) so he hit the floor..it was great!....like a drunk falling off his bar stool!


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Steve, you should know all about that.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I think you pulled that chair out from under me!


Just kidding, it was pretty funny. I guess I was so use to the chair being there. Good stuff.

Steve, go look at the thread for the Indy State Champs. Maybe we can both make that race. I might get ahold of you later tonight after my union meeting.

2 more days till race day, can't wait.

Oh, Scott, I told you I wouldn't let you down Saturday.

Jerry


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Mc-Squash, I've only fallen off a bar stoll once!....something to do with some guys girlfreind and his beer bottle making contact with my head but I can't recall exactly what happened...All I know his girl made me breakfast the next morning!!!!

Indy race looks like it might be cool.We'll have to check into it....got my spektrum yesturday, it is sweet no more crystals or pins!...see yall saturday!


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

Is there an actual website for this track? I am about 125 miles from there, and would like to check it out.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Smoothie, not yet. But Josh posted pics as we were working on it. The pics are on http://rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49151 He posted them as he took them, so they are scattered in that thread. Josh does have a website for his company which is CEFX.net No photos, but you can ask him questions there. With how busy he is, give him some time for a reply though.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey guys,
One more freaking day of work. Can't wait.
See you guys then.
Jerry


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Smoothie- I seen from another thread your from Lima. I'm in Ada and it's 1 hour to the track from here. Pretty much the best carpet track there is.


----------



## ovalman21 (Mar 24, 2002)

What is going to happen at Halo during the summer. Outdoors or will inside continue.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Josh has not said for sure yet, but it sounds like he might be closed on the weekends. Not sure during the week though. The gas track is so close that there could be some problems if we both tried to have radios on at the same time. If you want, you can go to CEFX.net and ask him yourself, he might give you a different answer. He is probably tired of me asking.:freak:


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Scott or Kropy,

So is it back to normal hours for Halo this week????


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

I think so. I know that Dale is working at the track Tues. night, I don't know if Josh is going in. No Oval this tues.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> I think so. I know that Dale is working at the track Tues. night, I don't know if Josh is going in. No Oval this tues.


I ws just curious as I didn't want to have to walk around the mall for 2 hours. Though I could kill 2 hours at the bath and body works.....


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Yea, you could use the soap. :devil:


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Just stay away from the hand lotion. If not you might have to go down to Andersons.


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

I "was" going to go to the track Tuesday.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Scott and Kropy,

I'm very disappointed in those responses.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

I guess the truth hurts


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

So, apparently there are traffic cameras installed at least at Woodville Road and Lemoyne Road.  I received a cute piece of mail today from the City of Northwood, OH traffic enforcement agency. Apparently they snapped a picture of my license plate as it was either running a red light or speeding through the traffic light (they didn't specify which) at that intersection on Jan 29th at 9:55am. Bad, bad license plate! Bad boy!

To quote the letter, "We're sending you this letter as a courtesy during the first 30 days of our Northwood Photo Enforecement Program to remind you to drive safely, and to adhere to all traffic laws."

I think they sent that to the wrong person.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Rich, once again the Northwood traffic enforcement agency is saying "Welcome to Northwood, but don't do anything wrong or we will bust you."


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Brian, what did it matter what time Halo opened yesterday? You didn't come down. Or did we scare you away Are you comming down on Sun. for oval?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> Brian, what did it matter what time Halo opened yesterday? You didn't come down. Or did we scare you away Are you comming down on Sun. for oval?


I was a fraid you might be there....jk

Well it depends as the my Contour is up on jack stands waiting for some parts. Apparently lower control arms aren't an over the counter item.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

You don't need parts. A hammer will fix anything on a car!


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

The bigger the part, the bigger the hammer.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

It blew out a ball joint and on of the bushings is shot. I was all pumped to bust out the flame wrench and a hammer but unfortunately not needed.


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Scott, I'm probably gonna be late this weekend so hook me up if you could...Thanks!


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

*Mapquest Address*

Can I get an exact address. I would like to look it up on mapquest to see how far you guys are. What are days that I can come and look at the track? Thanks.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

3725 Williston rd
Northwood OH

It's really easy to get to and pretty much all interstate...


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Smoothie, where might you be comming in from? I have heard that sometimes computer generated direction may be longer than needed.

Steve, you had better call me a little after 11:00 on Sat. to remind me.


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I would be coming from Delphos Ohio near Lima. I would be taking 30 to 75


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

What's up fellas?

Man, been away from the old internet for a few days, and this thread fills up!

Scott, remember to bring that speedo Saturday. Please.

I'll see you all on Saturday! (If I can get away from this damn Gamecube!)

Later-Jerry


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Jerry,
It's sitting there waiting for you.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Sweet, see ya on Sat.
Jerry


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

DEI...will rule Daytona! 1. Dale Earnhardt Jr.
2. Martin Truex 
3. Michael Waltrip
That's how they will finish!...........................yes, i'm bored...


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Greg Anthony check your PM if you see this...


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Steve,
What was the name of that Off-Road track that you told me about yesterday?
Jerry


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Mullet-car? Do you mean Nascar?

How'd racing go yesterday?


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Jeff, you missed a good 1/12 stock race. Josh decided to run stock with a old friend that showed up after around five year break. The main was sweet.


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Jerry, Dirt burner racing hobbies....248-926-1140..ask for Bill....he'll take care of ya.
Later S.C.


----------



## losidude44857 (Mar 19, 2002)

Hey, i was just wondering if Josh is going to have some kind of unofficial Carpet Nats warm up on March 5th? If so i will ask off from work, let me know.
-Buddy Blystone


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Buddy,
I haven't heard anything about one, Scott should know. 

Thanks Steve, I think that I might give them a call.

Oh, I am to lazy to look at the old posts, so what is the number to Halo? 
I need to talk to Josh about some new batts. for off road.

Later guys,
Jerry


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Jerry, your killing me. 419-693-0248

losidude44857, I'll ask Josh, but he hasn't said anything.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Pimpedaccord-I hope I can find you here. YOur L4 was awesome at the OS Champs. YOu were running your servo angled on mounts. Did you ever run it flat and what was the difference you felt? Also-while running angled-did you run any washers on your steering knuckles for bump or alter your steering geometry at all for this?

Thanks in advance-trying to learn something new!!
Ray


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

SCOTT, do you wanna buy my top tsr12 s3 engine that I ran at the nats and the mid-west race?..(the one that halls the mail!..you seen it!) I have to sell it.. I will not be racing sedan any more....(explain later)   ..let me know I can bring it saturday.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Must be time for Go-carts again.lol


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

No, I wish it was that simple.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

btw-you push a cart and race a kart lol


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

rayhuang said:


> btw-you push a cart and race a kart lol


Big deal


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey guys,
This is a question that I think someone here can help me with. I lost my GT7 manual, and I need what number I should set the speedo for off-road stock. I think it is 6. Any help?

On a diffrent note, I have to start working on Saturdays, so I guess that my time at Halo has to come to a end. I am off to Columbus for some off-road action. Before I go, I want to thank everyone that I meet at Halo that helped me in any way...Steve, Scott, Josh, and any other that gave me some ideas. Not since the old Allcar that was in Avon, (some old racers might remember that place) have I ever been to track as good as what Josh has made Halo into. 
Thanks for a great winter of racing,
Jerry


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Steve check your PM


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

SCUBA STEVE said:


> No, I wish it was that simple.


It must be twins!!!!!


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Wow!! Hurting


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

*How late into the year will you guys be racing*

I am just getting a touring car put together and would like to start racing at your track. Do you guys run year round or do you close for the summer? thanks.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

smoothie, Josh has not said yet. For sure there will not be any racing on Sunday. There is a 1/8th and 200mm sedan gas track very close to Halo that has racing on Sunday's. If you want you can go to Josh's website and ask him there. (CEFX.net)


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

*ROAR carpet oval regionals*

FYI, March 11, 12, 13 will be the ROAR carpet oval regionals at Halo Hobbies. NO ON-ROAD RACING. Friday (11th) will be practice, Sat (12th) three rounds of qals, Sun (13th) one round of qals then mains.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Scott, where did Kropy post the flyer for the oval nats? We need it added to the threads under the ROAR folder that discuss the oval nats.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

In the oval racing forum, under Halo Hobbies oval racing thread.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey squish how ya doin? Hope I can make it up again real soon, do you race any nights??? I am off wed thru friday but I work weekends now, any ways let me know


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

David, you up for some mod 1/12th this weekend?


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Mr-Tamiya, since I work untill 4, or is it 5? No, I think it is 6 on some days. No wait, my contract say untill 4. Anyway, It is hard from me to come up during the week. But as far as racing during the week at Halo, no, there are no races during the week, but there is practice and Josh and Angel are there. And it is fun to watch Josh flip out because he is so busy.:tongue: :freak:


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Greg, no I will not be there. I will be at the ROAR meeting in California.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Good Luck David!


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

ScubaSteve - I understand your getting back into 1/8 off-road.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

kolors by kropy said:


> ScubaSteve - I understand your getting back into 1/8 off-road.


Kropy I heard you going to race more then you paint.


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*Open XMOD Tournament,3/12/05,Warren,OH.*

My apoligies if this is not the correct place to post this, but there seems to be a lot of "local" racers in this forum!

North East Micro Association-Open XMOD Tournament and Competion!
March 12, 2005 - Son's of Italy#2356 -2261 N. Park Ave.-Warren, Oh.
RCP track and AMB timing-Food and Beverages- INDOORS!
3 classes- STOCK-Stage 2 "Anything authorizied by Radio Shack"- "OPEN".
$5.00 Entry per class.
Trophies for "Top Qualifier" -"Best of Show" -"Top Competitor"
Contact [email protected] (330) 847-7779
Thanks for letting me post!

Radio Shack Representative On Site!!


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

*Schedule Change*

FYI, Josh has announced that there will be a schedule change after the Carpet Oval Nationals that are at the end of April. The new schedule will be ON ROAD practice Tues, Wed. Oval Practice Thurs. with Oval racing Friday night. Then Sat will be ON ROAD practice with racing in the evening (two heats and a main) And Sunday will be ON ROAD racing. The hours will remain the same, but what is running on what day is changing. Also, Josh announced that he WILL be open in the SUMMER. He is working out what the schedule will be. I will post the summer schedule when he has it completed.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

*Scedule Change Part 2*

FYI, after the stellar turnout today for oval, Josh has decided to make the schedule change the week after the ROAR regionals. (Mar 11-13)


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Scott,
If you guys run on Saturday night, any idea what time you will start. Man, that will be great! This working 10 hours, 6 days a week is killing me. Oh, when you put the wires on the GT7, you did the + with black wire, - with red wire and the thing blow up in me face! Just kidding, but the wires where backwards, oh well,the speedo works great. Off-road is going great, but the 2 hour ride to CRCRC sucks. Hope saturday racing pans out.

Later
Jerry


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Jerry, sorry about the wires. It was my way of making you have to come back and race onroad. It sounds like we will start racing on Sat. night around 5:30. If we get done too early or too late, the start time will change.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

We still gotta be out of the mall by 9?


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

On Sunday the hours will be 9am-6pm with racing starting at 12. Sat is still 10am-9pm.


----------



## ksj44 (Nov 11, 2003)

is this thursday oval or road course practice?


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

It should be road course. Because of the regionals, oval practice starts Friday. After this weekend, Thurs. will be oval practice.


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

OK Guys here it is THE GRAND FINALE of the 2004/2005 indoor carpet season. Its goint to take place on April 8th, 9th and 10th at the GATE in Cleveland, Ohio. It's going to be competitive, fun and exciting. What more can you ask for? Trophies, Yep theres going to be trophies. Check out THE GRAND FINALE race flyer for all the details! This is going to be the start of another great annual race! Come on out for this one. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey Guys,
If any of you guys are going to Cleveland for that race, let me know. I am looking for someone to spilt the room with. Just wondering. This should be a good race. Also, I plan on heading to the Gate every Sunday until that race, so hopefully I will see some of you guys there in April. Wish I could make it to Halo, but have to work on Saturdays. SUCKS!

Jerry


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Isn't Halo is racing road course on saturday night and sundays now?


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I haven't been up there for 2 weeks I think. Scott said something in a post about going to nights. I don't know if it has gone though yet. Even if they didn't run on Saturday night, by that time I'm pooped out. It sucks, I miss racing there. Though 15 years in and out of this hobby, I would have to say that Halo is one of the best tracks I have ever been to. I ain't trying to blow smoke, it is just a great time racing there. The only other track that was just as good, and this one is for us "old timers"....All Car in Avon Lake. Off-road on one side, and then the drivers stand in the middle, a carpet track on the other. That place was sweet.

Jerry


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

The NEW schedule for Halo starts this week with on road practice on tues and wednesday, oval practice on thursday and oval racing on friday. Then onroad on saturday and sunday with sunday being the normal 3 quals and a main and on saturday is going to be a shorter 2 quals and a main.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> On Sunday the hours will be 9am-6pm with racing starting at 12. Sat is still 10am-9pm.


No excuses now Jerry! Better see you out there! lol


----------



## ksj44 (Nov 11, 2003)

What time will racing start on saturdays then, and when will sign ups close?


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

From Scott's posts: open saturdays from 10a-9p with racing starting about 5:30. Not sure about when sign in's close, but I would assume about 4:30-5?


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

pimpedaccord....PM me on how I can get ahold of you, I got some questions I need to ask you....I was going to pm you but I can't figure out how


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Sent you a email Steve!

Click on somebodies name, then go down to send PM's, emails...


----------



## ksj44 (Nov 11, 2003)

Can someone tell me where i can find the info for the roar oval race in april? is it posted some where? thanks


----------



## losidude44857 (Mar 19, 2002)

Will you be racing on road on April 2nd? and how many you usually get for TC stock?
-Buddy


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

ksj44, under ROAR there is a nats thread where everything is posted. If you have any other questions, let me know.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

losidude, yes we will be racing on 4/1. As far as TC stock, we get anywhere from 4 to 15. It depends on who all shows up. Guys are switching to 19 turn.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey squish whats up! hows the HALO life? Did i read correctly you guys will be open indoors over the summer as well? and if so has josh determined the day and times yet?


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes he will be open this summer. As far as I know, racing will be on Sat. since the gas track races on Sun. Other than that, I am not sure.


----------



## losidude44857 (Mar 19, 2002)

Just a reminder, the Gate is having a trophy race on April 8,9,10th information can be found at www.clevelandcarpetracing.com. This race should be fun, come on out, and if you have any questions, you can email me at [email protected]
-Buddy


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

is halo open this sat for racin!


----------



## 10/10 (Jul 27, 2002)

Goetz is my hero!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

So are you guys open?


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

So if Halo open on Saturday the 26th. Please let us know!

Thanks,
Jim Herrmann


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Yes we will be open for racing on Saturday doors oprn at 10:00am racing will start about 5:00pm


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Toonces will be there!

http://www.frankmckinney.org/random/toonces.htmhttp://www.frankmckinney.org/random/toonces.htm


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Ok guys what's it gonna be stock, 19t, or mod? I know 12th mod could be pretty fun.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Brian, it's road course not Oval.:devil:


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Does racing really start at 5:00pm I thought it used to start around 2:00pm? :dude:


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Krapy..whats up, I know this is a little late but yes, I am going to race some 1/8 off-road and I'm building my sedan right know also....but as you all know all this can change at any minute!!! LOL...well I guess it's not that funny....but anyways that's the plan!


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

OH, also just wanted to say "HI" to everyone and sorry I dissapeared so quickly!...if I was even missed! :tongue:


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes racing starts around 5. Only two rounds of qual.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Steve, you haven't been coming out?:wave:


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

I new it!


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

lets try again...I KNEW it!


----------



## kingofspeed (Mar 25, 2005)

scuba steve - whats your problem with Kropy? he is always frindley and willing to help me out with anything at the track.


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

kingofspeed, Kropy and I go way back, we always pick on each other but just in fun....I have no problem with him and, your right he is a big help at the track to anyone that needs it. When you get past the joking he is a great person.
I don't think I know who you are or if you now me but if you did you would know that the stuff we do and say is all in fun!...so lets talk about racing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ted Flack said:


> .


Ted, have Bobby Call me, I've been trying to call him and don't kno if I have the right number.... I have some "stuff" he might want...


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

HAPPY EASTER to all!!!!


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

kingofspeed said:


> scuba steve - whats your problem with Kropy? he is always frindley and willing to help me out with anything at the track.


 Kropy is allright, once you get past the scaley outside, fillet the inside and dip him in batter!! Oh yeah. Deep fry to get out all the impurities!!


----------



## kingofspeed (Mar 25, 2005)

That's what I thaught. :tongue:


----------



## ksj44 (Nov 11, 2003)

i'd hardly compaire kropy to food, maybe more like an old pair of underwear, always on your a--, but is always there when you need them. :lol: just kidding kroppy!


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Now that's funny!!:freak:


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> Now that's funny!!:freak:


Hey Scott I got a 12th scale to beat you up with....hehehehe


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Keith, Thanks I think. lol so would you call that local track support?:lol:


----------



## ksj44 (Nov 11, 2003)

depends on what kind of underwear, i guess?! :freak:


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

THONG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksj44 (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

And we all know it is most likely backwards. :freak:


----------



## ksj44 (Nov 11, 2003)

how else would you wear it? maximum chaffing of course!


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

I'll show you on Saturday.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

kolors by kropy said:


> I'll show you on Saturday.


someone take pictures for the net.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Fergie, what, you guys forgot how to drive to T-town?


----------



## ksj44 (Nov 11, 2003)

i'm sure if we took pictures it wouldn't be pg13. :drunk:


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

What's up guys,
I haven't been on-line for what it seems like ages. Two more weeks and this new waterpark/hotel will be over for me. If you guys haven't heard of Kalahari, you will when it opens. This thing is a monster. 
Anyway, if anyone is intrested, I have a room for the big race at The Gate next weekend, and it is just me going so there is a bed if anyone wants it. Just thought to throw that out there if anyone needs. Hopefully, I can get to Halo in two or three weeks. So what time do you start? At five with only two rounds and a main?

See ya guys soon...
Jerry


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Ya Jerry, we start around 5:30-6. on Sat. The last weekend of apr. is the oval nats, so don't show if you want to run on-road.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Greg Anthony said:


> Fergie, what, you guys forgot how to drive to T-town?


 Greg, we've had a good year here in Fort Wayne. We've averaged around 30 entries each sunday with 25 of those 1/12th scale. Have had no reason to go elsewhere. Competition has been tuff. A-main usually has 6 to 8 people capable of winning. It's slowing down lately with people looking to summer fun. I will be done this Sunday and the track will stay indoors thru april then go outside for offroad. See ya!!


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Fergie, that's great that this year has gone well for you guys. I know when I have gone to your track I had a good time. Enjoy the summer.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Racing tomorrow?


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Hell yes


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

pimpedaccord said:


> Racing tomorrow?


I thought you were going to Summit tomorrow.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

?? Have you been licking those weird colored toads again? J/K I'll be up in t-town again next sunday. You better be there too Dave!


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

So, Who's comming out this weekend?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

I heard Chuck was.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

That guy always make's me laugh.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 28, 2005)

I see the mall parking lot is filling up with new Jeeps and Dodges all around the outdoor track. A rent a cop said they were gonna fence it in. Is the eighth scale racers track gonna stay open?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

josh, will there be racing this weekend??


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

HEY EVERYBODY! (yes I am yelling) there is a camera on Woodville Road that will take pictures of you driving your car and the nice people from Ohio will send you a very nice set of pictures along with a ticket for speeding (if you are) or I assume a picture of running the light.

This seems like a little bit of "Big Brother" is watching you but the fact is you get a ticket!

Ted


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

And how do we know this Ted?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Bobby Flack said:


> HEY EVERYBODY! (yes I am yelling) there is a camera on Woodville Road that will take pictures of you driving your car and the nice people from Ohio will send you a very nice set of pictures along with a ticket for speeding (if you are) or I assume a picture of running the light.
> 
> This seems like a little bit of "Big Brother" is watching you but the fact is you get a ticket!
> 
> Ted


I think Rich Chang can also confirm this though I think he said he just got a warning as it was when it was first put up.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Hay Ted, if you didn't know, there is a red light camera down the road from the track. You had better be careful.:wave: Sorry, I had to.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> josh, will there be racing this weekend??


 
Scott, same question...


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

mcsquish said:


> Hay Ted, if you didn't know, there is a red light camera down the road from the track. You had better be careful.:wave: Sorry, I had to.


It isn't just a "Red Light" camera, it is a speeding camera as well.

For you very interested friends...I got a letter in the mail showing pictures of my car (that I wasn't driving) along with a little note that they would like some money and they would forgive and forget. 

Ted


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

ouch........ damn !!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

mcsquish said:


> Hay Ted, if you didn't know, there is a red light camera down the road from the track. You had better be careful.:wave: Sorry, I had to.


Hey squish, whats up in T town? C town is rollin there tuesday night race schedule nicely, if anyone has time we race every other tuesday night and practices are on the off tuesdays. you guys should talk to Chris and Jimmy and get a little race series going like your RC screws and halo deal!


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

So Ted, lets see if I understand this correctly. You recieved photos of your car, and you were not driving it. Hmmmmm, who could have been driving? Lets think about this.

So how did the 1/8th run? I had Josh order me a sedan, but I'm not to excited about running gas.


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

mcsquish said:


> So Ted, lets see if I understand this correctly. You recieved photos of your car, and you were not driving it. Hmmmmm, who could have been driving? Lets think about this.
> 
> So how did the 1/8th run? I had Josh order me a sedan, but I'm not to excited about running gas.


Scott,

The 1/8 ran great! Once you run the gas car you will get all geeked up! 

The ticket deal is amazing! Somehow a car that looks like mine with my plate on it was driving on Woodville Rd.I finally looked for the camera Sunday, sure enough it is there, with a nice warning on it about speeding or running the light.

Ted


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I was down that way on Wed. The ony cameras I found were right at the 1st light as you get off the freeway and head east. I did not see any at the other intersections.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

I hear they are even hidding a white van to catch people. Now that's sad.
So, what is every one doing on Saturdays now that it is warmer out. We all know you aren't going to Halo. :freak: I'm not saying I blame you, it's nice outside....


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey Guys,
Thought I'd stop in real quick to see what is up. I wish I could attend this series with RCscrews, but knee deep in off-road at Medina. I know that it might be to early, but when do you think you guys start up carpet racing full swing? Any thought of a point series for fun? I plan on heading indoors around the being of September to get ready for the Champs.
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Jerry, we are racing on Sat. Sun. the outside guys are racing. It will be this way untill the 1/8th guys are done which is arround the end of Sept. Have fun in the dirt.


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey Ted there is no law thats states that you have to open or even check your mail. I think that you will be fine for not replying to the state of Ohio.

-Monti-


----------



## ksj44 (Nov 11, 2003)

any carpet racing this weekend?


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

I think so, but I don't know who will be there Sat. I will be in Chicago this weekend.


----------



## ksj44 (Nov 11, 2003)

man scott, your just a traveling fool.  i wonder if you even remember who we are, traveling so much!


----------



## ksj44 (Nov 11, 2003)

i aint gets outta freemont much, esept fer racin! :lol:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey all,

Can someone post the full summer schedule for Halo? Days open-practice days and times, special events, etc.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Halo is closed this saturday, but there will be gas racing sunday.

I gotta move sunday so I won't be there. I cobbled my 15 year old tc3 together to run tomorrow, but it looks like I won't be able to race for like the third straight month! lol


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Ray, Racing on Sat. Practice tues-fri 2pm-9pm. open Sun, no racing or practice because of the out-door track.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> Ray, Racing on Sat. Practice tues-fri 2pm-9pm. open Sun, no racing or practice because of the out-door track.


 Thanks-ignore my PM on rctech-I didnt realize you posted the schedule here!!

Ray


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

*Hello Bobby Flack - not Ted*

Bobby, I sent you a PM.


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

I was reading Ray's and McQuish's post above. What are the hours for Saturday racing (doors open and first round start)? How has turn out been in the summer? Any modified tc racing going on?

Thanks fellas,
Rob Love


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Rob, the doors open at 10:00 and racing should, err might, maybe start around 5:00. If people would show up. So far there has been a ton of practice time, which sucks. So I guess that answers your questions.

Scott


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Scott,

That works man. Might head up for some practice in the next week or two. Need to run a Paragon track with more than two turns.........


Thanks bro,Rob


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Hey guys - when does the racing start to really pick up for the fall season?

Running off-road and it should wrap up around the end of September.

Heard Halo is the place for 1/12th scale - is that true? Not much going on for that class at other tracks.

Thanks

mc


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Things usually pick up around Oct.ish, when the gas guys are done for the summer. It gets really hoppin close to Cleveland time. 1/12th is a popular class, I think usually two or three heats of stock during the slow time.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

That works.

How many show for the gas races on the weekend? Love to run an electric on it!

mc


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

*12th scale not dead in cleveland or toledo!*



rctazmanmc said:


> 1/12th scale, Not much going on for that class at other tracks.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> mc


Your on Crack!, The gate has a huge 12th scale class, 12th is alive and well in Cleveland and Toledo!:thumbsup: sounds like Jerry was comming up for some 12th action tuesday night come and get some! ohhhhhhhhh yeah!!!!:dude:


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

If there is a gas race there is usually two or three 1/8th heats and one or two gas sedan heats. I have ran my ele. sedan on it and it gets boring, the track is too big and sweeping for me, I will stick with a gas sedan. If you want to see photos go to: www.oneeighthracers.com
I think the Sundays that the gas guys are not running Josh will allow practice out there, but I'm not postive.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Your on Crack!, The gate has a huge 12th scale class, 12th is alive and well in Cleveland and Toledo!:thumbsup: sounds like Jerry was comming up for some 12th action tuesday night come and get some! ohhhhhhhhh yeah!!!!:dude:


Good for the gate - hope it and grows to what it was once was.

Since I am free again from the witch that brought me down - I am going to start works on getting something going in Sandusky for off-road, on-road and maybe an oval with a fully stocked hobbyshop - scoping some prime locations that would be perfect.

I am not racing during the week anymore since I am too busy and do not like getting back at 12-1am and having to be at work at 6am. Only interest I have to run at the gate is for the big events when they come around.

Guys - what are you running for gearing and tires at Halo? May come up and practice when Medina gets rained out.

Thanks

mc


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

rctazmanmc said:


> Good for the gate - hope it and grows to what it was once was.


 it is and hope all you toledo peeps will come out and race with us a few times, Gene rice, Clayton, and of course Josh and the others, steve, squish, come run 12th or touring we would be happy to see ya, and if a few of yo uneed a place to stay ,my doors are open!



rctazmanmc said:


> Since I am free again from the witch that brought me down - I am going to start works on getting something going in Sandusky for off-road, on-road and maybe an oval with a fully stocked hobbyshop - scoping some prime locations that would be perfect.
> Thanks
> mc


 Youshould hook up with Daniels hobbies in berlin heights for the hobby shop end, he would probably help out, also it would be great to see ya get something at the fair grounds again I miss racing there! and the old Hi level raceway! you know I have big connections at the IAB club and we had talked about Indoors there in or using there back lot for touring elec and gas!


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Yeah the fairgrounds and Hi level were fun and great places. Bob, Pete and I think Terry..... did an excellent job of running that place and making it fun - I remember Bud Bartos running at Hi Level and it was like the greatest thing.....

I might see about the armory right on Woodlawn Ave. Great spot, indoor carpet racing, room for a off-road track, and good parking lot for nitro racing. Plus I have some connections there also. This would be to start off.

Down the road I want to be able to run my own shop and tracks for a living. Jobs are burning me out and I want to do something fun for a change and help others. Plus being Sandusky - it is in between Toledo, Cleveland and not to far from Columbus. A dream I have and hopefully it will happen.

But for now I will support Medina & Halo and the surrounding tracks that I may race at.

mc

It is just great that I can afford and be able to race and have fun with others doing what we like doing - racing!!


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

rctazmanmc, I run Jaco White or two stage rears with either purple or dbl pink fronts. I think I ran around 31/100, depending on tire size.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey Scott,
Have you heard from Scuba Steve? I haven't talked to him lately and wonder what he is up to. Called his house a few times, no one there. I can't wait to get back up there this fall. I have been spreading the word around about how great it is to run at Halo. If I get some free time, I would like to head up there to do some practicing, but until then, have a good one.

Jerry


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Jerry - get your speedo fixed and we can head up there sometime and start to get back into the groove.

I am getting the itch like you are and to run Halo.

You guys have any good off road racing over by Toledo?

mc


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Jerry, Steve once again sold all of his stuff and disapeared, I think this is now the third or fourth time. I heard rumors that he went back to go-karting or racing in MI dirt off-road?

mc, good off road, nope, bad off road, again nope. Off road died around here about five years ago when TARCAR died. It is a sad subject.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Scott-I know that he got out of 12th scale, I bought some of his stuff. He was talking about coming up this way to race at Medina. If you see him by chance, tell him I am looking for him.

Jerry


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

I will tell him, but I don't think I will see him.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey squish, is anyone ther on wed, thursday or friday inside? I would like to ocme up for some wheel time regardless if its Race or just practice.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Yep, The track is open Tues.-Fri. 2pm till 9pm.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

SWEET! I will be seeing ya soon!


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Just trying to keep this from dying


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Got all my gear for my 1/12 scale and we have some fun races coming up at Medina so I might get Jerry and come up to get some track time in.

What are all the classes that run up there?

Can not wait to get up there to see the track since the last time I was there it was a work in progress and before that was the old set-up.

Does he have a offical web-site for the track yet? That would be a good bonus for the racers and for sharing info.

Talk to you guys later

mc

Team ShOrT BuS
************


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Well, unfortunately there isn't any racing going on. People are not showing up on Sat. and Sun. the track is closed because of the gas track.

No web-site, I'm guessing that is still on Josh's to-do list. And I'm guessing that it is a huge list and it keeps growing fast.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey Scott,
So no one is showing up? It is summer time, and both of us know that this time of the year is slow. Trust me, I can't wait to get back up there for some racing. After I go to the Race Against Cancer, which is Sept 9-11, I am heading back up to Halo. Do you think that racing will be back in full swingby that time? Also, would Josh be interested in doing a points series for us this winter. I don't care if we get anything or not, I like points series, it is some thing to work for every week. Let me know.
Thanks Scott,
Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

mcsquish said:


> Well, unfortunately there isn't any racing going on. People are not showing up on Sat. and Sun. the track is closed because of the gas track.
> 
> No web-site, I'm guessing that is still on Josh's to-do list. And I'm guessing that it is a huge list and it keeps growing fast.


A couple of us are trying to make it up there next weekend (16th) for some practice. I am sure bite is next to none, but hopefully we can get enough traction to have a good test session... Does the bite come up pretty quickly there running Paragon?

Rob Love


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Jerry, I know the summer is a slow time, I just miss you man..... :devil: 

Rob, there is some traction with Rick and Loui being there every day, but yes the traction does come up fairly quick. And yes everyone uses Paragon. You don't want to see us when we loose our buzzzzzz:freak:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

RB, make it the 23rd and i can come and play with you guys.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Greg-have you decided to run the Sizzler yet? I hear mod will be a good turnnout.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

RB, please don't. I've heard stories about thoes Anthony brothers.........:devil:


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> RB, make it the 23rd and i can come and play with you guys.


Greg - you won't want to miss Waterford on the 23rd and 24th. The Honda will be snowplow green with some rippin' decals that Josh made for me. I'll post some pics next week.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Greg - you won't want to miss Waterford on the 23rd and 24th. The Honda will be snowplow green with some rippin' decals that Josh made for me. I'll post some pics next week.


So does that mean the Nean is removed from the side?????


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes, yes, post some pics!! I have yet to see your car, but have heard stories.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> So does that mean the Nean is removed from the side?????


Yep. If anyone needs a spare, slightly... no extremely bent up rear Dodge Neon bumper in red, feel free to contact me. I had to pull it out of the driver's door on the Honda. I still say that I didn't hit the Neon... it backed into me.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Why was the Neon going in reverse on the race-track? They think they were racing oval and had to go the other direction?

-Rich


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

To bad it wasn't a front for a 03 and up neon. I need one. Mines red too but a little messed up. Btw, I have pics of Keiths car and will be posted on ebay to the highest bidder.....:tongue:


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Too funny


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Greg Anthony said:


> RB, make it the 23rd and i can come and play with you guys.


Keep me posted Greg. This weekend doesn't look good anyway. Nobody else can make it and I cannot drive up there my self after working all night Friday. The drive home from Toledo would be a little scarey......

Drop me a line and let me know when. [email protected]


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Why was the Neon going in reverse on the race-track? They think they were racing oval and had to go the other direction?
> 
> -Rich


Neons just seem to do crazy things like that. Actually, the Neon got spun by another red Neon and was pretty much sliding sideways just in front of me. He lifted off of the brakes and the car made an abrupt direction change towards me, in reverse. You guys know me... I wasn't about to lift out of the gas for that.  The Honda didn't hold up as well as my TC3's lexan body does.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

http://www.specmiatavideos.com/Compilations/iwasseventh.wmvVideo with sound. This rookie driver knew that the #6 guy on the grid was just in front of him to the right. He motions to the grid person that #6 should be just in front of him and the grid person holds him until last. He was just trying to do the right thing. It's too funny. I'm still laughing about this one.


----------



## losidude44857 (Mar 19, 2002)

You guys racing electric in the summer, if so, what night, time, etc.
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> http://www.specmiatavideos.com/Compilations/iwasseventh.wmvVideo with sound. This rookie driver knew that the #6 guy on the grid was just in front of him to the right. He motions to the grid person that #6 should be just in front of him and the grid person holds him until last. He was just trying to do the right thing. It's too funny. I'm still laughing about this one.


 Maybe Ive been around racing too long-but that made me almost sick to my stomach to watch-that poor guy. And that is without a doubt the largest class I have even seen race-except maybe in the hey day of Yamaha Lite in WKA when they lined up close to 100 karts for one race/one class.

Ray


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Josh Cyrul wins the 2005 ROAR Nitro Sedan Nationals.:thumbsup:


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Right On! Good Job Josh!

Jerry


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Josh Cyrul
2005 ROAR Nitro Touring Car National Champion

Sort of has a nice ring to it, eh?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

So, when you drive your car, did you remove the drivers seat and drive from the back seat like NBA basketball stars do?

-Rich




Motor City Hamilton said:


> Neons just seem to do crazy things like that. Actually, the Neon got spun by another red Neon and was pretty much sliding sideways just in front of me. He lifted off of the brakes and the car made an abrupt direction change towards me, in reverse. You guys know me... I wasn't about to lift out of the gas for that.  The Honda didn't hold up as well as my TC3's lexan body does.


----------



## losidude44857 (Mar 19, 2002)

No one has answered me, i guess you arent racing there anymore in the summer?
-Buddy


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> Ray, Racing on Sat. Practice tues-fri 2pm-9pm. open Sun, no racing or practice because of the out-door track.



Here ya go Buddy. They usually dont race on saturday cause no one shows up-so t ends up being a practce day I heard. but if enough show up this weekend--you never know!!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> So, when you drive your car, did you remove the drivers seat and drive from the back seat like NBA basketball stars do?
> 
> -Rich


:lol: Yep.

Hey Rich. In some ways I miss racing with you. In other ways, it feels like I'm still racing against you... or your French brother, Ed Ho. He's the fricken class champion in the Honda's and I just can't seem to catch him. Just like 1/12th scale against you, except a bit more expensive.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

We miss you racing, too, Keith!

Hah - you are thinking of the old Rich Chang from two years ago. I sucked last year in everything I raced - electric TC, 1/12th, nitro TC... I got whupped every time I went out. 

Good old Ed Ho. He's a punk. I grew up with him. Oh wait, I'm thinking of Dan Ho.

Hopefully you can do some r/c racing this winter time when the Honda is on blocks!

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Probably will race some this winter, Rich. So you're saying I may even be able to be competitive with you. Cool.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Josh or Squishie, 

when will the weekend carpet racing start back up?


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Still open on Saturday's for practice?


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Is there a schedule for the carpet season yet....when does it start?

Jerry, get ahold of me when you get a chance......

And yes guys I might race carpet again this winter....until something else comes along!LOL

Hi Scott!


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Greg, not sure when it starts up. It depends on the gas track. I'll ask Josh.

Aaron, yes, the track is open for practice on Sat. I think it is open on Sun. also the rest of the month.

Steve, I'll have to ask Josh. I'll post here when I find out. Hi Steve.

There is a Vegas warm-up race the weekend before Vegas, for thoes who haven't heard. The 25th and 26th are practice, open practice on the 27th till 12pm then 2 round of qualification. 28th is 1 round qualification amd then the mains.


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Everyone - Sounds like we will have enough of a crowd to run this weekend!!! Guys are coming from the Gate as well as Wisconsin to run with us so bring out the foam tires and the Paragon!!! I'm putting in a new track layout tommorow and getting the place ready. I might even open a can of Paragon to get the aroma in the air for the weekend!! 

We have the IIC race August 25-28th and we also are having a Halo Hobbies Grand Prix the same weekend as the Regionals. Same schedule as the IIC event, only $20.00 entry fee for 4 days of track time with a complimentary pizza and pop combo that we'll pass out to everyone in attendance on Saturday afternoon!!!

Normal hours:

Tuesday-Friday 2pm-9pm
Saturday - 10am-9pm
Sunday 9am-6pm


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I cannot make the race-but I'll help put some Paragon in the carpet Thursday or Friday!! I cannot wait. Hows your little girl and Angel?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

He's alive!!!!!


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Uh, barely, I think:freak:


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Josh Cyrul said:


> I might even open a can of Paragon to get the aroma in the air for the weekend!!


New CEFX product!

Paragon Scented Candles!

Bring the aura of the track home with you!

:lol: :roll:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

McSmooth said:


> New CEFX product!
> 
> Paragon Scented Candles!
> 
> ...


I might get some but only if the flame burns green...!~! :tongue:


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm sure someone already makes a wintergreen candle somewhere...lol...


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Josh Cyrul said:


> I'm sure someone already makes a wintergreen candle somewhere...lol...


I never did like the after market stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

If it does burn green, can we all gather around the fire and sing campfire songs and make smores? :drunk:


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Warning never go camping with mcsquish.:freak:


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

mcsquish said:


> If it does burn green, can we all gather around the fire and sing campfire songs and make smores? :drunk:


A green burning Paragon candle would probably help keep the mosquitos away too.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

What color would it turn marshmallows????????????????????


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Hmmm, I dunno but I'm sure we would regret eating it...lol...


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

It would probably taste like "Paragon Pizza"!

You know what I'm talking about. You sit in a hotel room (like in Cleveland) for 4 days smelling all that Paragon.....

Saturday or Sunday, you order a pizza. Since you're smelling the Paragon, the pizza tastes a little like wintergreen!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

McSmooth said:


> It would probably taste like "Paragon Pizza"!
> 
> You know what I'm talking about. You sit in a hotel room (like in Cleveland) for 4 days smelling all that Paragon.....
> 
> Saturday or Sunday, you order a pizza. Since you're smelling the Paragon, the pizza tastes a little like wintergreen!


 
That's why you make the trip to Denny's at 2am.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Xpressman-I did finally run my 6-cell 1/10th pan car at the gate. I used a 7x1 Ti3 DC powerplant and it was off the hoook. But with all the contact patch it has-all I had to do was lift and turn and it made the sweeper no problem lap after lap-at ballistic speed. I did have to push brake bigtime in the infield, but it was no biggie. The 8-ball spur gear ddint see to be up to the task though as it was squaking badly-even though it was tight!! YOU were right-look at the end of the stright 

Ray


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

rayhuang said:


> Xpressman-I did finally run my 6-cell 1/10th pan car at the gate. I used a 7x1 Ti3 DC powerplant and it was off the hoook. But with all the contact patch it has-all I had to do was lift and turn and it made the sweeper no problem lap after lap-at ballistic speed. I did have to push brake bigtime in the infield, but it was no biggie. The 8-ball spur gear ddint see to be up to the task though as it was squaking badly-even though it was tight!! YOU were right-look at the end of the stright
> 
> Ray


Ray,

I think the 7x3 was a bit much...heheheh But i sure bet it was fun.

Brian


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Kropy, you said you wouldn't tell. Considering what you did to me.:freak:
So Brian, are you comming out to play?


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Lol....


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey Josh what are the hours Thursday and friday? Me and Michael Skeen are coming up. Trying to get Butter to come with us.

Thanks

EA


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

EAMotorsports said:


> Hey Josh what are the hours Thursday and friday? Me and Michael Skeen are coming up. Trying to get Butter to come with us.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EA


I hope Butter doesn't freeze as fall sets in up here.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> So Brian, are you comming out to play?


That would requiring having something to play with. And kropy keep your head out of the gutter.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)




----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

What time does Halo open and close Thursday and Friday? Also-will Thursday be first day on a new layout?

Ray


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

I'll findout the hours for thurs. & fri. 
The track was set-up last weekend.


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Hours for this weekend:

Thursday - 2pm-9pm
Friday - 10am-9pm
Saturday - 10am-9pm
Sunday 9am-6pm

The track was set-up last weekend so we could get some bite in it for this weekends race. The traction was good and we plan on a modified "track prep" for this weekend to once again make sure the bite is high so everyone can get some good testing on a high bite track.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks for the hours. Thats awesome news on the high bite!!


----------



## losidude44857 (Mar 19, 2002)

Look out, An F-5 is on the way.
-Buddy


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Good luck to all the racers attending the Vegas warm up race this weekend.


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Cam someone refresh my memory on what tires to run on my 1/12 scale car.....I know I was just running there last season but I get confused easy! :freak:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

In stock: purple fronts, grey or white rears (depending on who makes the tires - grey if you get Trinity/Parma tires, white if you use Jaco).


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Rich!


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

I want to thank everyone that came out this weekend. I hope you had a good time.

FYI, since Josh is going to be gone so much in Sept. There are new hours for the track. It will only be open on Sat. 10-9 and Sun. 9-6. Sat. will be practice unless my scedule allows me to come out & there are enough people to race. Sun the track will be closed and the store open due to the gas club out back. I'll keep this updated if there are any changes.


----------



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

*halo hobbies website*

hey josh:was wondering if halo hobbies will have their owne website or will you keep it part of the cefx site?also when can we expect the new kyosho 4wd electric sedan to hit the market?thanks and good luck on the rest of the racing season :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey guys figured I would put it up here first. My Xray T1 FK04 is up for grabs, It has the XRC chassis(thicker and staggered or rear battery placement) thick top deck, carpet front shock tower and stock one, Rubberneck bumper, spring steel front wheel hubs(stock aluminum in the rear) Ran excellent and is totally set up to run tight the way it is. This was jonsers old car which I bought at the beginning of last season and ran it almost all season, Due to a work schedule change I will not be able to race this year, and if I can at all I will concentrate on my 12th scale. Email me for price and picks! It will be going up on ebay in a few days if no one local wants it! this is just the rolling chassis and body and what extra parts I have (arms, carriers, belt, screws ect ect ) [email protected]


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Racing this saturday?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

pimpedaccord said:


> Racing this saturday?


Going to Cleveland this year?


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

FYI, Josh is in town this weekend and it sounds like there will be some people comming in this weekend for practice before Vegas. Also FYI the gas track is hosting the Midwest Series this weekend so there may be some reserved channels for them, not sure how this is going to work. I do know that there signals can reach inside the building, but ours don't go very far outside due to the building. Depending on what I have going on this weekend, I will be inside running,.....maybe.


----------



## lil brobst (Sep 15, 2005)

*lucky*

Man you already started im still racin boats with my dad  well i got second place last week anyway. well hope you guys have fun, ill be there in a few more weeks or when the ponds freeze over  cant wait


----------



## TC3racer14 (Dec 23, 2002)

there a website for the track? directions maybe? i ahve never been there before


----------



## lil brobst (Sep 15, 2005)

TC3racer14 said:


> there a website for the track? directions maybe? i ahve never been there before


 Hmm if u have any idea where woodville mall is then its located in the mall sry i dont drive so i cant realy give specific directions my dad does lol.


----------



## Tom.G (Aug 26, 2005)

Does anyone know if any racing is going on friday or saturday? was thinking about stopping by and checking it out, Thanks!


----------



## lil brobst (Sep 15, 2005)

yes racing is saturdays and practice is tuesday-friday hope this helps it also says on the first page if you want a more descriptive answer


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Well you are close lil brobst, For this month they are close during the week and practice is on Sat. Sunday, the track is normally closed because of the gas track close by. I have heard that this winter racing Sat. evening and Sunday with maybe practice Wed. and Fri. I will ask Josh if he ever slows down enough for me to see him.


----------



## lil brobst (Sep 15, 2005)

sorry im just a kid so i dont know anything you know that lol


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Is there a phone number for the track for use on the Carpet Racing League flyer?

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes, but I don't know it right now. Sorry Keith. Josh should be back Tues, he should know it.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

FYI, Halo will be CLOSED this weekend!  With Josh in Vegas, and it doesn't look like I am going to be able to get up there, it will be closed. Sorry.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

*Xray Fk04*

Last post for my X ray if anyone local is interested, its going up on eBay







sunday 275.00 with all spare parts has xrc chassis and thick upper deck, spring steel front hexs, carpet front shock tower. and a bunch of spare parts.


----------



## Diggity Designs (Dec 7, 2004)

*TC3 TC4 Conversion Kit!!*

Hello to everyone, This is Damon from Diggity Designs. Our webpage has been updated and will continue to be in the comeing months so check it out. If you are looking for a killer conversion kit for your TC3 or TC4 then check out our XLR8 conversion kit. Its all tricked out with graphite and aluminum, The car is perfectly balanced with 4 and 2 battery set-up, very tunable for different racers so check it out. Very Low center of gravity, new suspension geometry, new arms, etc.. Its basicly a new car.. It has been very fast in Michigan and Arizona!! Let me know if you have any suggestions, thanks. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
-www.diggitydesigns.com-TeamDiggityDesigns-KMR Batteries-Kimbrough-


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Open this saturday? When do you open?


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Yeah, I'll be there. If not me, Josh might be there. Doors open at 10.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Scott-Is it a race day on Saturday? Looking forward to this year at Halo. 

Jerry


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

For now it is just Sat. because of the gas track. But as soon as they are done (don't know when that is), it sounds like both Sat. and Sun. we will have races.

Sat. I think will be doors open at 10:00, racing starts at around 5 or 6. Doors closed at 9 sharp.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

McSquishie~is there any practice this friday, or during the week like there was last year? I know this has probably been asked and asnwered, just don't have the time to read 30+ pages. See you at the races.....


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

WHERE'S JOSH? :drunk: 

Possible places to look:

1. Lost in sin city. Maybe working off his dept to the casino?

2. Doing laps out back in the minivan.

3. Burried under Big E's new pool. 

Call me!


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

This Sunday is the last "Official" day of gas racing. Bring those carpet rockets out boys it's time to get the carpet season going. 

Seems to me we need a "Northern Ohio-Just South of Michigan-Season Opening- Fall Nationals" to get things started. 

Ted


----------



## reilly (Feb 17, 2004)

Right on Ted!!! 
Is he open this sat, listening to all that racing in vegas makes me want to 
race  

James


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Thanks Ted for the info. It kind of brings a tear to my eye. No, I think it is just exaust fumes. Now for better fumes, Paragon.:freak: 

So when will we see you playing on the rug?


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

So who is racing at Josh's tomarrow just wondering before i drive 2 1/2 hours :wave:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Dang Jesse, you drive fast on the roads as you do on the track! It takes me 2 hours just to get to G.R. from my place, and it takes me around 50 minutes to get to Josh's from my place, and I'm on the way for you! 

No racing for me tomorrow. I have to go up to Flint to reload the in-laws PC. Wheeee...


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

LOL ok!! ok!! I might of been a little off LOL anything over an hour and i cant keep track of whats going on. Why does all the cool tracks have to be so far hehe see ya soon hopefully!!! :freak:


----------



## ksj44 (Nov 11, 2003)

is there going to be any racing this weekend? it's been so long since i have sent mcsquish sailing over the wall that i'm not sure that i can do it again. i'll have to practice on some model cars this week!

-keith


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

WOW, I can feel the love already. Halo will now be open Sat. 10-9 and Sun. 9-6. 
It's looking like I will be there this weekend, so if there is enough people and the scoring stuff is there, we will be racing.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

McSquish - WHERE'S JOSH!  I'd like to move the first Carpet Racing League in Toledo to 10/22. I also need the phone number/e-mail address for the track to list on the flyer. I'm hoping to get the flyers out this week. If you see him, can you have him call me?

If Josh is in the middle of some big life crisis right not, then I'd like to apologize in advance if he thinks I'm being pushy. I'm just trying to be more funny than pushy.

Keith


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Keith, you got a PM.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

How did I know he'd be racing somewhere?


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Keith, I tried pulling up the flyer from the race he had last year from his web site, but it must be corrupt. I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## reilly (Feb 17, 2004)

Jeff ygpm

James


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

James, you going to run this weekend?


----------



## freightbum (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey, is Halo open on this Friday, Or will it be Sat. Sun. till November?


----------



## reilly (Feb 17, 2004)

Saddly no, Bob's wedding is this weekend but will be down the following weekend.

James


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

freightbum, Halo will not be open Friday. With Josh out of town it will be closed.

reilly, I am saddened to hear that you will not be joining us this weekend. I don't know if I am saddened because you are not comming down, or that someone is actually going to marry Bob.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

James. Wish him best of luck for me! See you in a couple weeks.

McSquishie, so they took your keys away or what?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, they took his keys away because he got caught operating a night club in the back pit area when Josh was away.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Uh, it wasn't in the back. I blew up the speakers in the celing, so I had to move out front.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Is there gonna be racing this saturday??


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Hey, I found Waldo... He looks busy though.

Tim


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Jeff, Halo will be open. Racing if there is enough people and if we have the stuff for the scoring.

Tim, you win the prize!!!!


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

mcsquish said:


> Jeff, Halo will be open. Racing if there is enough people and if we have the stuff for the scoring.
> 
> Tim, you win the prize!!!!


Ugh, I don't even wanna know what wonderful thing you have planned for me as a prize. I know you too well.

Tim


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Thats why they call him "squishy" .......... eeeeeeww


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> Jeff, Halo will be open. Racing if there is enough people and if we have the stuff for the scoring.
> 
> Tim, you win the prize!!!!


You could always go with race, marshall, score.....


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

The only problem with that idea is finding enough racers that can count high enough. I know I can go to 22 if I take my shoes off.


----------



## ksj44 (Nov 11, 2003)

i can only make it to 10. uhh, i have webbed toes.  

keith


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Fred and I are coming down tomorrow (Sunday). Is that racing or practice and what are the hours?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Got the hours for tomorrow.

They are open from 9:00a-6:00p and if there are enough folks, they will race.

See you there!

-Rich


----------



## TC3racer14 (Dec 23, 2002)

Could someone post directions? or an adress?? I wanted to come to the place tomorrow *sunday* I'm in livonia by I-96


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

*Coming from the East or West*
*Take I-80 (Ohio Turnpike) to Exit 5 (I-280)*
*I-280 North to Exit 6 Woodville Rd. (SR-51)*
*Woodville Rd. (SR-51) East for one mile to the Woodville Mall*

*Coming from the South*
*Take I-75 North to Exit 195 (SR-795)*
*SR-795 East to I-280*
*I-280 North to Exit 6 Woodville Rd. (SR-51)*
*Woodville Rd. (SR-51) East for one mile to the Woodville Mall*

*Coming from the North*
*Take I-75 South to I-280*
*I-280 South to Exit 6 Woodville Rd. (SR-51)*
*Woodville Rd. (SR-51) East for one mile to the Woodville Mall *

When you get to the Mall go around back, there is an area that has the back doors to several stores, find the Halo Hobbies door (White with Green trim) and you are there. You can unload at the door but you have to park in the main lot.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey Ted how are the eye balls ? I see your using the larger type now ..... 
When you gonna start racing again ?


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Barry Z said:


> Hey Ted how are the eye balls ? I see your using the larger type now .....
> When you gonna start racing again ?


Not great yet, I was thinking about trying them out tomorrow. Don't know where yet.


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Ted:

Hi,

Looking forward to seeeing you at the CRL race............if I still have a job. anyway I hope everything is ok down/over there.

Hi BarryZ....... hows racing????????? Mini's just getting started so...... new car problems........old guy crs........maybe we'll get it right for the CRL race.
see ya then.


----------



## ksj44 (Nov 11, 2003)

i was wondering if anyone has a speed control for sale. i am looking for something pretty nice and can handle a mod. i don't want a gt7, so don't go there. thanks 

keith


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I have a LRP Quantum for sale if you want it.

-Rich


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Keith, I have a gt7 for sale........


----------



## ksj44 (Nov 11, 2003)

rich, if you plan on comming down this weekend, bring it with you--i assume it is a quantum 2?

scott, you sooooo funny! now i am really not going to feel bad when i send your car flying out of the ball park, with parts going everywhere. be scared.

keith


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Keith,

Nope, it is just the Quantum 1. I won't be down this weekend, but will be down next weekend (the 22nd).

-Rich




ksj44 said:


> rich, if you plan on comming down this weekend, bring it with you--i assume it is a quantum 2?


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Hey guys - I am getting back into the on-road scene and want to know what type of set-ups people have on there 12L4's. 

I am used to a tc3 and not sure what gearing and any set-up things to look for, etc.

Coming up this weekend to run and should be a blast! 

Thanks ahead of time.

mc


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

I was just wondering what the track hours are for this weekend? Also, will the layout be the same this weekend as it will for the CRL?


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

What time does racing start on Saturday? Scuba Steve...you out there? 

Jerry
***********
MAXAMPS.COM


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

JFast, the hours are Sat: 10:00 till 9:00, if enough people show racing starts at 5 or 6. Two rounds and main, more practice if there is time left. Sun: 9 till 6. If enough people show, racing starts at 12:00. Three rounds and main.

I think the layout will be the same. I'll ask the new boss, if I can ever get ahold of him.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

With eth Halo Grand Prix, will the track be open Friday before the CRL, and if so, at what time till when?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Send a text message to his phone that Angel is pregnant again. I bet that would get you a call-back. 

-Rich




mcsquish said:


> I'll ask the new boss, if I can ever get ahold of him.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

:dude: WOW


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

I already tried that.:freak:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

:drunk: Double WOW


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

This just in - I am talking to Josh, and he will be open next Friday for practice.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

You coming tomorrow Greg?? Let's run em' for pinks!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*Toledo Rioting*

Jeesh, I see there was rioting in Toledo tonight and the town is under a curfew. I guess the stock TC main was a little rough, eh? haha!

-Rich


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

Rich Chang said:


> Jeesh, I see there was rioting in Toledo tonight and the town is under a curfew. I guess the stock TC main was a little rough, eh? haha!
> 
> -Rich


i hope the skin heads didnt take over the track


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Guys - great track and atmosphere. 

The last time I was up there was a few years ago before Josh's re-vamp.

It was a good time and had fun - loved to have raced but the practice was nice and needed.

Hopefully next weekend will be a good turn out and racing.

mc


*"BOOM"*


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Fun day of racing today! Looking forward to the CRL race!

Hope the track layout stays the same.  If not, no biggie.

-Rich


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

cool track josh !!!!,,, 

rich i heard they were gonna change it before next weekend


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

I think Josh is going to add more "jumps" :drunk: I hope everyone had a good time, and will come back. Josh is having a Cleveland warm-up, but I don't know any info. on it.

rcnutmich, glad to hear you like the track and that you and Casper had a good time.

rctazmanmc, your killing me. lol!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Could someone please send me the mailing address and phone number for Halo?
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

At least I didn't total the car out like I did last year...It did make just as much noise though.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, but the award for catching the most air and loudest "THUMP" goes to Walt. 

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

so, how did the racing to this weekend? was it just on Sunday, or was there racing Sat as well?

Scott,
What are the hours this week?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

There was racing on Sunday. Good turnout. 7 heats - stock TC, 19-turn TC, mod TC, stock 1/12, and mod 1/12.

There was practice on Saturday from what I hear.

This coming Saturday for the CRL the track will open at 7:30 on Saturday. That is all I know.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Cool, I was tailgating at Central, or at least I remember the morning, not sure what I did in the afternoon.... lol:dude: I was just wondering if Josh is still doing the Halo Grand Prix with the track being open thurs-fri-sat-sun?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> I was just wondering if Josh is still doing the Halo Grand Prix with the track being open thurs-fri-sat-sun?


I was talking to him yesterday and the impression that I got was that he wasn't having the race due to the fact that the CRL moved to the Saturday during the event.

He will still be racing Sunday though.

Tim


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

ok... what about practice the rest of the week?


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

FYI everyone. Josh will be open on Friday only from 2 till 9 for practice. Also we will have to have four people at a table, no taking up 2, or 3, or 4 spots. Well except Angel maybe. Sunday will be a race day also. So if you want to enjoy Sat. after the race try to sleep it off a bit and come back for more racing, we will be there.


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

mcsquish said:


> I think Josh is going to add more "jumps" :drunk: I hope everyone had a good time, and will come back. Josh is having a Cleveland warm-up, but I don't know any info. on it.
> 
> rcnutmich, glad to hear you like the track and that you and Casper had a good time.
> 
> rctazmanmc, your killing me. lol!


casper wouldnt miss a race for anything...welllll maybe a porterhouse or 2 lol

thanks to josh for letting casper in,,cory would have been mad if i had to go wit my boy


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> I think Josh is going to add more "jumps" :drunk: I hope everyone had a good time, and will come back. Josh is having a Cleveland warm-up, but I don't know any info. on it.
> 
> rcnutmich, glad to hear you like the track and that you and Casper had a good time.
> 
> rctazmanmc, your killing me. lol!


I am to please!!!

Just not going to be a habit of tagging the wall and having HookupsXXX4 saying "BOOM" - that was funny though and no damage to my car luckily.

I have a question though. What roll-out is everyone using for 1/12 scale stock?

Hope to have a blast this weekend and meet many of the racers and such. 

Scott - can you save the 1/12 arbor for the integy truer I picked up and I will pay for it on Friday? I should have got it when I was there since I can not true anything now at the apartment.

Thanks

mc


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

mc, I will pass the info on the arbor onto Josh. He will be there Fri. and I will not be there this weekend because something came up and I have to go back "home". A little hint for truing tires in your apt, find a box that the truer will fit in that has a lid. When you are truing tires close the lid, I found if you don't all of the little air born foam dust goes EVERYWHERE!!!!!

For rollout I think I'm running 1.72, don't know if it is right, but it feels ~good.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Appreciate the passing of the information on the arbor.

Your gonna miss the booming of the walls this weekend though.. ... LOL...

Hope things work out okay back at home.

I figured on putting the truer in a box or just taking it to work and making a big mess there..... More than it already is.... work in a foundry so a little foam dust will not hurt anything.

Hope to see many out at the track Saturday!

mc


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Are we racing this weekend?

Scott-Hope everything is well back home, we all missed ya this past weekend.

Jerry
***********
MAXAMPS.COM


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Thanks guys. It went as well as I guess it could. I'm not sure about this weekend. I have a hitchin to go to (wedding) this weekend and I know Josh is going to the Haloween race. So I don't know if Angel will be around. I will see what I can find out.


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

*Hey Guys,*

*I just wanted to make sure that anyone that has not signed up for the Halloween Classic at The Gate on October 28th,29th, and 30th and has intensions of racing in the event, know that they must get in contact with Chris Goetz a.s.a.p. to register for the event and arrange payment for entries. His e-mail address is **[email protected]**. Registration for the event will close at 12:00 midnight Monday,10/24. So if your not registered and you want to race in this great event get in touch with Chris NOW! I'd hate to see anyone get shut out of this race!*

*Thanks,*
*Jim*


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Any glimmer of hope of running this weekend at Halo - be it racing or just practice?

Great to know in the next day to plan the weekend.

Josh or Scott - can you get me a price on the software and hardware link for the ko speedo I bought this weekend? Got prices off the net but want to see what you can get it for and get you the business.

Jerry - give me a jingle sometime.

Fun time this weekend and hope the rest of the series and year go that way.

See ya later,

mc


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

*Earth to Josh!*

Josh are you comeing to the Halloween Classic this weekend. Please le me know!

Thanks,
Jim Herrmann


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Halo will be open this weekend. Angel is going to be nice enough to open the track Sat. and Sun. since Josh will be at the Halloween Classic and I will be at a 'hitchin'. Have fun.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks for the update mcsquish!!!

Sounds great that she can be there. Will definately make it up to run or at least practice and dial the car in more.

See ya later

mc


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Squishie,

What's the plan for this weekend. Is Sat gonna be a practice day. Hope. Hope. Let us know and we'll be up.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Halo will be open this weekend, I will be there, not sure about Angel and I think Josh will be in FL. I'm hoping Sat will be practice, because when we race I don't get to.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

mcsquish,

If racing falls on Sunday what will be the times?

It would be great to run Saturday but if we have more un Sunday then I guess that would be better. Have to get ready for the next series race in Lansing.

Who all from Halo will be going up there? 
I know Jerry and I will be. Hope to get up there Friday and get a spot and get some good practices in and spend the night.

Jerry - get ready to run hard this weekend. Getting the car dialed and motors and batteries sorted out!

See ya later,

mc

"Back To Basics Racing"


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

I hope we race saturday... sundays.. well.. i want this sunday off...LOL..

//KBpower


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Sunday racing is from 12-6. Doors open at 9.
Sat. Racing is from ~5-9. two heats and main. Doors open at 10.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> Sunday racing is from 12-6. Doors open at 9.
> Sat. Racing is from ~5-9. two heats and main. Doors open at 10.


When do you want your "gift?"


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

ASAP.? When do you want your "gift"?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> ASAP.? When do you want your "gift"?


Actually Kropy siad he would take.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

But your gift was Kropy.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

You need to come down and paly with toy cars that arn't broken. You know ones that can turn left AND right.:tongue:


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> But your gift was Kropy.


 
That's not a gift...that's just always there. It's like when you go out on a date and it's a bust, you always have Kropy to fall back on.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> You need to come down and paly with toy cars that arn't broken. You know ones that can turn left AND right.:tongue:


My oval cars turn very well to the right....thank you very much!


----------



## stumpy (Nov 2, 2005)

*Toledo racing*

I will be in Toledo arriving on November 8th and leaving on November 11th. Do you guys race during the week? I have a 1/12 CRC carpet knife.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Scott,

Are you gonna be there sat and if so what times?


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Stumpy, I am sorry to say that Halo will not be open then. I know what it is like to go to a new town and want to race.

Why yes Brian, I will be there all day Sat. and Sun. (10-9 & 9-6)


----------



## stumpy (Nov 2, 2005)

Is the track open for practice? I can sure use it!


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Sorry Stumpy, Halo is only open usually on Fri. night thru Sun. As Cleveland gets closer it might be open during the week, but I guessing only if there is enough intrest.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Anyone have word on the next series race? From the posts on Hobby Hub it looks as if the track is not even ready to go and looks grim. Kinda makes it hard to make plans to run it.

Gonna have some fun this weekend with you guys. Snagged another 12L3 and might slap a modify motor for some fun!! 

Jerry - get ready for some pursuit racing in practice! Car is dialed and my ride height figured out.

See ya later,

mc

"Back To Basics Racing"


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Mike, glad to see ya racing again.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks Marty - took a little breather and tried to get some issues straightened out. Hope 1/12th scale is treating you good - it is for me!

Hoorays go out to Scott for letting us RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good night of racing for all I think except Zach - the wall is not forgiving.

Jerry what a good run - with the new power plant I think business will definately pick up for both of us if you know what I mean!

Id it true the track will change for next week? I like the track fast and technical but it looked as if the touring cars were bangers tonight on it.

Rich - what is the secret to the high laps you and Keith were running? Excellent runs and both of you tooled around me good. 

See ya later,

mc

"Back To Basics Racing"


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

FYI: The scedule for Halo untill the Champs are:
Thurs, Fri: Practice 2-9
Sat: Practice 9-9
Sun: Open at 9 racing starts at 11. (If there are a ton of people 2 heats)
Mon: Practice 9-9
Tues untill Dec. 3rd: Closed

It sounds like a bunch of people are comming in from out-of-town. Come and enjoy the circus.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

This did'n move when I posted this?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Oops, just saw this post.

Hmm.. I'm not sure what the best answer would be. A good handling car, good batteries, and proper roll-out is a big factor.  Basically, it is a combo of many things.

-Rich



rctazmanmc said:


> Rich - what is the secret to the high laps you and Keith were running? Excellent runs and both of you tooled around me good.


----------



## beerbarron (Nov 14, 2005)

Are you guys running a rubber tyre class at Halo? It would be sweet if you did since I am looking for a new track to race at this winter.


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

beerbarron said:


> Are you guys running a rubber tyre class at Halo? It would be sweet if you did since I am looking for a new track to race at this winter.


There will be 4-5 more guys looking for a track to run rubber tires at, myself included. I'm not sure if Josh is up for this?? Does Halo only allow foams? We've been running 19 turn rubber tire at Screwz for the last month or so...


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Guys we have been running foams no rubber tires. They are not permitted and I have never seen anyone run them there.

Josh has a good selection and price on new foams if you do come out.

It is a great track and this weekend will be a good time to comeout due to the warm up for Cleveland.

mc


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

That's kinda what I figured...Thanks anyway. We'll keep looking.


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

DISH said:


> There will be 4-5 more guys looking for a track to run rubber tires at, myself included. I'm not sure if Josh is up for this?? Does Halo only allow foams? We've been running 19 turn rubber tire at Screwz for the last month or so...



im pretty sure Josh would allow it if there were enough to support a class. Heck, if there was a mod rubber class, i might be interested in give'n a go at rubber again.. its been years...

Keith


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Dish,

I'd e-mail him off the www.cefx.net website and see what he says.... I know he wants no monster trucks and buggies....


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Sorry guys, no rubber tires. The man (Josh not Angel) says nope. Sorry.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Scott , 
Do you know the hours the track will be open this weekend for the warm up ? thurs /mon ?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

mcsquish said:


> FYI: The scedule for Halo untill the Champs are:
> Thurs, Fri: Practice 2-9
> Sat: Practice 9-9
> Sun: Open at 9 racing starts at 11. (If there are a ton of people 2 heats)
> ...


He posted this earlier.

Tim


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Dish, looks like foam tires for you guys


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks Tim i missed that one


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

See you guys on Sunday! That will be my US Indoor Champs 2005. Wish me luck! LOL!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> See you guys on Sunday! That will be my US Indoor Champs 2005. Wish me luck! LOL!


Good luck Rich. Show them how it's done.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Brian, arn't you going to be there?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> Brian, arn't you going to be there?


I am actually in Fort Fun so I will be incapacitated all weekend.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

So, it's gonna be just like being at the track right Gre.....Sorry,Brian


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

kolors by kropy said:


> So, it's gonna be just like being at the track right Gre.....Sorry,Brian


chucka, chucka, chucka


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Just to let everyone know, I think Rick Monahan said he would be nice enough to run the computer this weekend since Josh is out-of-town and I will not be there either.


----------



## kennywiz (Nov 14, 2005)

What's Halo's weekly race/practice schedule and address?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

.....


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm sorry, I havne't learned how to read "....."

We speak and type in English in this country, bub.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Kenny, at this time Sat. 10-9 racing around 6 if there is enought to race. Sun. 9-6 racing at 12.


----------



## kennywiz (Nov 14, 2005)

mcsquish said:


> Kenny, at this time Sat. 10-9 racing around 6 if there is enought to race. Sun. 9-6 racing at 12.


THanks!

What's the address?


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Oops, sorry. That I'll have to ask for. I know it's in the Woodville mall that is off of Woodville Road (S.R.51) in Northwood.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> Oops, sorry. That I'll have to ask for. I know it's in the Woodville mall that is off of Woodville Road (S.R.51) in Northwood.


Or

*Coming from the East or West
Take I-80 (Ohio Turnpike) to Exit 5 (I-280)*
*I-280 North to Exit 6 Woodville Rd. (SR-51)*
*Woodville Rd. (SR-51) East for one mile to the Woodville Mall*

*Coming from the South*
*Take I-75 North to Exit 195 (SR-795)*
*SR-795 East to I-280*
*I-280 North to Exit 6 Woodville Rd. (SR-51)*
*Woodville Rd. (SR-51) East for one mile to the Woodville Mall*

*Coming from the North*
*Good luck*


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

And done go faster than 35MPH on Woodville Road. Right Ted?


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

Not through that first intersection atleast! They were nice enough to teach me a lesson.... twice..  :tongue:


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Twice? You a slow learner?:freak:


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Did anyone try going to Halo this past weekend? I heard noone opened?


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Bobby Flack said:


> Not through that first intersection atleast! They were nice enough to teach me a lesson.... twice..  :tongue:


Yea,they got me twice also.:freak: 

Paul


----------



## rgmon (Sep 27, 2001)

Scott: We were there Sunday. There was a meeting for the Gas Track. 
5-6 1/12 scales, 5-6 touring cars. Just practiced.

Dick Monahan


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

OK, thanks Dick. I was just wondering.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

chicky03 said:


> Yea,they got me twice also.:freak:
> 
> Paul


They must be on the lookout for the shaggin wagon!


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey!

I am hearing a rumor that Halo is closeing?!

This can't be true?!

Anyway, I want to give a quick shout out to Josh and Scott and anyone else that has helped me over the last 3 years with 12th scale. THANK YOU! I think my time has come to step away from R/C for a little bit, it is time that I started my model railroad. Call me a wuss, but this is something I have wanted to do for a long time, and I now have the space for it.

See you all soon!
I hope Halo closeing is just a rumor!

Jerry


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Jerry, it was fun having you come out. And yes it sounds like Halo is moving.  It sounds like it is moving 45min. north. If I had the room (more likely a house) I would be in your shoes also. Enjoy!

Scott:roll:


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Well that kinds stinks.

When might this take place and will the track be in MI?

mc


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

ouch! That's bad news. 45 min South woulda been better! lol


----------



## beerbarron (Nov 14, 2005)

That's awesome news! Halo may be moving closer to me...I am getting what I wanted for Christmas after all.


----------



## Club Prez (Nov 7, 2003)

Mr. Clause came early and told me that Westland, MI is a good place.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

This Sunday is the last race for Halo in Ohio. Enjoy, I will be in Chi town this weekend. Oh well, I guess I need to take the rest of the season off. But you never know. I do not have any info. on the new place, I guess this will be my last post as the track information poster. I would also like to thank everyone that came out to play, I usually had fun, I hope everyone else did.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> This Sunday is the last race for Halo in Ohio. Enjoy, I will be in Chi town this weekend. Oh well, I guess I need to take the rest of the season off. But you never know. I do not have any info. on the new place, I guess this will be my last post as the track information poster. I would also like to thank everyone that came out to play, I usually had fun, I hope everyone else did.


Scott,

Come on, "take the rest of the season off" , I don't think so. I am sure Josh will have a special spot for you at the new track, plus you were driving so good at Cleveland I can't believe you would waste all that talent!

I can't say that this move upsets me, it will be less than 1/2 the distance that it is now, plus I drive to Toledo plenty in the summer.

See you soon!

Ted


----------



## ohiorcdad (Mar 25, 2002)

Scott,

Is the track open Saturday. Not gonna do Larry's. Need to do some testing for the Novak.

Thanks,


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

What is the ETA on the new track?


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes the track should be open this Sat.

Greg, you got me.

Ted, you know I will get board and my girlfriend will be begging me to go play with my toys, so you never know. I would much rather make the 2 hr+ trip in the summer. You Michigan people get too much snow.


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

so where is this new track????


----------



## R Monahan (Jan 31, 2005)

the new track is on ford rd in westland Ill have flyers soon with a map on it


----------



## motrcitygearhead (Nov 29, 2001)

Less than 2 miles from the crib!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gotta like it!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

If you know where Victory Lanes (I think that is still the name of it) you know about where the track is.


----------



## motrcitygearhead (Nov 29, 2001)

Its Vision Lanes, on the corner of Ford and John Hix.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

I knew it was a V something Lanes.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Halo will be missed in Ohio.

When I have the itch to race on-road again, I will have to make it up there. 
Was it posted that it is 45 minutes from where it is at now?

Good Luck with the new place!

Jerry


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

Sweet


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Halo will be missed in Ohio.
> 
> When I have the itch to race on-road again, I will have to make it up there.
> Was it posted that it is 45 minutes from where it is at now?
> ...


It appears to be around 55 miles from Toledo but it depends on where in Toledo.


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Xpressman, MotorCityGearHead:

Hi,

When you get a address please email it to me so I can run down and take Mini racing.

[email protected]

Thanks

McSquish:

Hi,

Don't let a little snow stop you from coming over to race. we still will have around a 180 mile drive to the track ((Keith...you lucky DOG). and we'll be down as much as possible (barring any weekend work or strikes).

Thanks


----------



## motrcitygearhead (Nov 29, 2001)

Ifs its the building that was leased recently,its on Executive drive just 2 doors behind Gordon Food Service on Ford Rd.The back of the parking lot backs right up to Visions Lanes parking lot.
I dont know for fact this is the building,but all the speculation points to it!


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

Going to do a drive by on tuesday


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

M.C.G.H.:

IF in fact this is the place...... send me the address so I can get a map to it. if it's where I'm thinking it's around it's only a 150+ mile drive. (like 3 times to work) so that won't be bad at all.


Thanks


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

TimXLB said:


> M.C.G.H.:
> 
> IF in fact this is the place...... send me the address so I can get a map to it. if it's where I'm thinking it's around it's only a 150+ mile drive. (like 3 times to work) so that won't be bad at all.
> 
> ...


Tim,

You know we will take care of you and mini. I don't know if you and mini ever came to the races Canton Riders ever put on on sundays. Well the place is basically across the street from the Home Depot that they had races at for a summer. I even heard a rumor the building was repainted white and green and the new place will be called Halo 2...you know like the video game.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Whow!
Cyrul family,Canton track, Deja vu all over again! what fun..... stadium on friday night?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Cool, That's about 5 mins from where my son lives, maybe I can talk him into racing again.
chuck


----------



## motrcitygearhead (Nov 29, 2001)

Xpressman said:


> Tim,
> 
> . I even heard a rumor the building was repainted white and green and the new place will be called Halo 2...you know like the video game.


 The building I looked at IS green and white just like Halo was/is. This has to be the place.


----------



## Ennjay (Oct 14, 2001)

Xpressman said:


> Tim,
> 
> You know we will take care of you and mini. I don't know if you and mini ever came to the races Canton Riders ever put on on sundays. Well the place is basically across the street from the Home Depot that they had races at for a summer. I even heard a rumor the building was repainted white and green and the new place will be called Halo 2...you know like the video game.


Heck he should have gone into the old HQ down the street. It's already painted green and white.


----------



## Ennjay (Oct 14, 2001)

So when does he open the new place?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Isn't that new Ikea supposed to go in around that area?

-Rich


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Xpressman:

Thanks:

Halo2..... sounds great to us. we'll bring one of our XBox's down and Halo2 just to keep the kids busy. Mini is getting really good at Halo2 online. 
I went to track in Canton years ago (when I was racing) I think it was a Riders or something.....

Thanks


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Any plans for a 1/10th electric on-road layout outdoors?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Ray - There is snow on the ground! Are you already ready for outdoors?


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich-is that what that cold white stuff is outside?


----------



## LCC (Apr 27, 2005)

Rumor has it that to pay for the higher building rent.
The new race fee will be $15.00


----------



## Ennjay (Oct 14, 2001)

Is there a source that these rumors are coming from? With this much information, you'd think someone official would speak up and let us know what's going on. 

Rich, where do you think the Ikea is going in? By vision lanes or hq?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I'm not sure why the word "rumor" is being attached to all of this. It's the green building that you are all speaking of. The question that should be asked is, "Josh, what day(s) do you need help moving all the stuff to the new location?" And, "when do you expect to be open?"


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

IKEA is ford rd and haggerty


----------



## Ennjay (Oct 14, 2001)

Thanks MCH. Yeah, if we could find out when the new Halo is opening it would be great. And depending on when, I'd be willing to help get the place going. Moving stuff, setting up and what not.


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

$15.00 dollars is cool because gas is 2.17 a gallon most will save money that live in mich anyways!


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Like a couple of people have said "When can we help" !!!

I am sure a lot of guys are more than willing to lend a hand to get the new track up and running. 

Plus the one thing that has been the same since I started this hobby is the race fee, that is crazy if you think how much rent, lights, salaries, heat, etc have gone up. $15.00 is still a good deal. True we were using chariots to get to the track when I started but an increase seems fair to me.

Ted


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Now if only every racer thought like Ted did this little hobby of ours would be so much more enjoyable for all of us including all the track owners that struggle to keep the doors open. 

Jim


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

I drove by the building today and yes it is Green and White. Though it is more of a forest green. Easy to get to and I think we will all get tired of Mickey D's. It even has some nice landscaping in front. Parking is very limited right next to the building. The building that shares the parking lot is a mirror image and is a Castrol Heavy Lubricant distributor. The bowling alley is behind the building and even has a party store in the front of it.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I'm cool with green.  


Hey Josh... I have a trailer. We could load up that scoring stand without even taking it apart! Well, if you can get it through the back door of that place. I hope you're bringing the Halo scoring stand.


----------



## motrcitygearhead (Nov 29, 2001)

There is all types of food in the area(within 1 mile) so Mickey D's will not be the only option! BAck door,Heck MCH on the oposite side of the building is a truck loading dock!
Lets get it on!


----------



## minidixon (Feb 21, 2002)

I will add what little info ,not rumors, I have. Yes the building is the green and white one, Josh has asked Jim and I to transport the scoring stand (teardown and put backup) as to when this will all happen is pending on city inspections before he can move in. He may have to have an inspection before he opens to make sure the stuff he puts in is code. I will pass on that Josh as more people to help him move if he needs.

The rumors I have heard are that racing will go up to $15.00 but I'm willing to pay that to save the time alone that it takes to drive to Toledo. I (me no one else) also see no way to run any racing outside unless the bowling alley lets Josh use their parking lot, but nothing has even been said about any outside racing.

Thanks,
Bob Reilly


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

minidixon said:


> I will add what little info ,not rumors, I have. Yes the building is the green and white one, Josh has asked Jim and I to transport the scoring stand (teardown and put backup) as to when this will all happen is pending on city inspections before he can move in. He may have to have an inspection before he opens to make sure the stuff he puts in is code. I will pass on that Josh as more people to help him move if he needs.
> 
> The rumors I have heard are that racing will go up to $15.00 but I'm willing to pay that to save the time alone that it takes to drive to Toledo. I (me no one else) also see no way to run any racing outside unless the bowling alley lets Josh use their parking lot, but nothing has even been said about any outside racing.
> 
> ...


Did Josh find out if we cna park in the bowling alley's parking lot?


----------



## minidixon (Feb 21, 2002)

No, Josh is attending to other issues first.

Just relax TBJ, LOL

Later,
Bob


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Hello Everyone!!

First off, it's great to see everyone is as excited about the place as Angel and I are!! We are really looking forward to getting everything up and running asap!!

Here's a bit of info:

It is the green and white building that everyone is speaking of - Basically, exit from 275 onto Ford Rd. (east) and head down around 1.5 miles and make a left on Executive Dr. It's the 2nd industrial building on the left hand side behind the GFS Foods building. . The building is almost 10,000sqft with 7,500 of that being dedicated to race track/pit area. The rest will be the hobby shop and CEFX. We didn't plan on the building being all done up in the green and white but it really worked out that way!!

The new place is called "CEFX Raceway". Double the insurance to insure two companies running and operating from the same building seems a bit crazy. There are other small matters but that was the main issue. Sad, but the Halo name is being left behind with the old place in Toledo....

As far as parking - there are 25 spaces and I will check with the bowling alley to see about allowing for our overflow if need be. 

Places to eat - It's Ford Rd...lol... Name it, it's within 15 minutes either way from the track!

Schedule - We will be returning to our full Halo schedule as soon as we are completly moved up to Westland. Basically:

Monday - Closed
Tues-Friday 2pm-9pm
Saturday 10am-9pm with racing starting around 6pm (earlier if needed)
Sunday 9am-6pm with racing starting around noon.

This is the schedule to get things up and running but it may change slightly as we possibly add racing/series on week nights. We also may alter hours to accomidate everyone better as now we have the luxery to not have to operate during specific mall hours. 

Current Status:

Tommorow - Painting
Thursday - Possible painting, phones going in.
Friday - Hopefully down in Toledo finishing packing up and hopefully moving some stuff up.
Saturday/Sunday - If all is on schedule, major moving and if all that goes well possibly setting up hobby shop and preping things to lay the carpet and set-up the track.

A very special thanks goes out to Randy!!! He has seriously hooked us up and is in the process of painting the complete inside for us!! Everyone, next time you see him, thank him for helping us give everyone a killer place to race!!

The goal is to be moved in and up and running so we can be racing no later than New Years Eve!! 

Lastly, we will check out the Vision Lanes parking lot to check what kind of condition it is in. If it looks decient, I will check with them to see if it would be possible to do some outside racing during the summer. No garantees but I will check into it.

I will post updates on how things are going over the next few days along with hours when we will be at the new place so if anyone is in the area they can feel free to stop in and check it out.

Back to work!! :wave: 

Josh


----------



## LCC (Apr 27, 2005)

How much is the new race fee? is it going to be $15.00


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey Josh,

That's great! Who is Randy?

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Josh - I could make a trip to Toledo this Saturday with my Silverado if you need me to haul a load up to the new place or need help packing. Minidixon's truck will probably be in the area too... right? And his has that really awesome tall cap on the back (that is a really goofy color, though). Let me know if you need help. 

As for New Years Eve, did you ever go to one of Ted McCarthy's New Years Eve races in Grand Rapids? Huge fun! We had two person teams. One race was run with the lights totally off. Your teammate stood in front of the drivers stand, held a flashlight to guide you around the track and had to marshall for you. Another race was one person works the throttle and the other the steering. Another was all the drivers turned their backs to the track, the race director switched everyone's transmitters to other drivers, then less than five... go. Each driver just turned around, grabbed the transmitter in front of you and drove the heat. Another was a nerf ball battle. The first team to push their nurf ball around for a full lap (at full lap speed) won. Another was the driver blindfolded and their teammate coached them around the course (turn right, turn left, more left, o.k. straight away...). Another one was everyone put in a stock motor, but soldered it in backwards. It was awesome. Your entry covered racing, pizza and pop. I think we had to bring our own flashlights, which would be totally fun if anyone brings a car battery and a spotlight.  

Keith


----------



## planet honda (Dec 23, 2001)

I for one think $15.00 is fine for race fees. The new place is WAY closer to me than halo was. I also think the new race fee is a pretty cheap price to pay, to be able to have a place to race my car at.

I am all geeked up to have a place to race at now, that is only about an 1 hour and 15 min drive.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

LCC said:


> How much is the new race fee? is it going to be $15.00


How much is a new charger, a new speed control, a new motor, a new battery pack. I'm not busting on you. I just agree with Ted that everything else has trippled or more in price so an extra $5 would be nothing to race at a top notch facility. The race entry fee thing will work itself out soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Josh - I could make a trip to Toledo this Saturday with my Silverado if you need me to haul a load up to the new place or need help packing. Minidixon's truck will probably be in the area too... right? And his has that really awesome tall cap on the back (that is a really goofy color, though). Let me know if you need help.
> 
> As for New Years Eve, did you ever go to one of Ted McCarthy's New Years Eve races in Grand Rapids? Huge fun! We had two person teams. One race was run with the lights totally off. Your teammate stood in front of the drivers stand, held a flashlight to guide you around the track and had to marshall for you. Another race was one person works the throttle and the other the steering. Another was all the drivers turned their backs to the track, the race director switched everyone's transmitters to other drivers, then less than five... go. Each driver just turned around, grabbed the transmitter in front of you and drove the heat. Another was a nerf ball battle. The first team to push their nurf ball around for a full lap (at full lap speed) won. Another was the driver blindfolded and their teammate coached them around the course (turn right, turn left, more left, o.k. straight away...). Another one was everyone put in a stock motor, but soldered it in backwards. It was awesome. Your entry covered racing, pizza and pop. I think we had to bring our own flashlights, which would be totally fun if anyone brings a car battery and a spotlight.
> 
> Keith


Keith,

What about the race where everyone showed up and raced...hahahaha


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> How much is a new charger, a new speed control, a new motor, a new battery pack. I'm not busting on you. I just agree with Ted that everything else has trippled or more in price so an extra $5 would be nothing to race at a top notch facility. The race entry fee thing will work itself out soon, I'm sure.


I agree this isn't bashing LCC but for the racers that have just got into the sport might not realize that it has been $10 for entry for god knows how long. I've been doing this for 16 years and it has always been the same. I think most other places have started to go to $12 and $15 and I think some places even go as high as $20 just to cover the costs.


----------



## LCC (Apr 27, 2005)

*CEFX Raceway $15.00 Race Fee*

I think the new *$15.00 * is a major increase in race fees!!!!!
It is an increase of *50%* from the old race fee of *$10.00*
I think an increase of lets say *20%* or *$12.00 * is more justified in todays economy.
If you race all 25 Sundays next year Oct 2006 - March 2007 your total race fees will be* $375.00*
If the race fee was *$10.00 * your total race fees for the year would be *$250.00*That's *$125.00 * more per year at the higher race fee of *$15.00*

How many other tracks are charging *$15.00 * or even *$12.00*
Is Larry's R/C Track charging *$15.00?*

Flame suit on fire away Josh Fans!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## minidixon (Feb 21, 2002)

If the price is to high then don't come, I'm willing to pay to have a track so close not to mention that you get free advice from one of the worlds best racers.

When I was younger Riders Superspeedway cost $10 that was over 13 years ago with the rising cost of everything a $5 dollar increase over roughly 13 years is more then OK. I have also talked to more then one racer from other parts of the country and even other countries and $15 is still a fair if not a low price.

Lets do some math, my truck gets at best 18mpg Toledo is about 120 miles round trip for me thats about 6.6 gallons of gas. At a price of (lets go low on the price) $2.15 gallon thats $14.19 not including wear and tear. My brothers car gets like 35mpg so using the same numbers it costs about $7.37 not including wear and tear. So a $5 dollar increase is still OK. Now I know that this doesn't apply to everyone but I'm just using this to illustrate a point, $5 dollars is not that much of an increase.

If Larry's wants to raise the price to $15 it would be fine. That is something Larry has to decide for himself.

Yes, I'm a friend of Joshs (some could say a fan) he has my friendship and loyality because he has always treated me fairly, freely given me advice, also he has never lied to me and he has never bad mouthed me behind my back.

On a side note, I love when people hide behind screen names then start stuff, and yes I have a screen name but I tell you who I am so if someone has an issue they can address me personally.

You have to pay to play.

Later,
Bob Reilly


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Why don't we let this thread die since Halo is now CLOSED? I don't think we need to bash Josh in two different places.


----------

